# [HOW-TO] Compiz-fusion su Gentoo

## starise

Stanotte mi sono adoperato per installare compiz-fusion, il nuovo compositing manager nato dalla fusione di Beryl + Compiz. Lo sto usando in questo momento. Rispetto ai vecchi compiz e beryl possiede alcune migliorie e plugins che potete ammirare in questo video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w

Screenshot on gentoo: http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9743/compizfusionif2.jpg

Il nuovo bellissimo plugin Expo': http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/8030/plugexpojc7.jpg

1) Preparazione

NOTA: Se avete vecchie installazioni di compiz e / o beryl dovete prima unmergere tutto quanto e fare un backup delle vecchie impostazioni, eliminando tutti i riferimenti ai vecchi pacchetti, nella vostra home.

Bene, innanzitutto dovete avere l'overlay xeffects. Potete utilizzare sia layman che subversion (utilizzato in questa guida):

```
emerge -av subversion

cd /usr/local/portage

svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects

```

Aggiungete al vostro make.conf il nuovo overlay

```
# nano /etc/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"
```

Adesso assicuratevi di avere installato Cairo con le USE flags 'glitz, svg e png', se cosï¿½ non fosse aggiungete questa riga al vostro /etc/portage/package.use:

```
x11-libs/cairo glitz svg png
```

adesso emergete cairo:

```
emerge -1av cairo
```

2) Installazione

Adesso siamo pronti per l'installazione di compiz-fusion. Innanzitutto dobbiamo smascherare i pacchetti necessari. Ecco cosa dovete aggiungere al file /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
dev-python/compizconfig-python **

x11-wm/compiz **

x11-wm/compiz-fusion **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported **

x11-wm/emerald **

x11-themes/emerald-themes **

x11-apps/ccsm **

x11-libs/libcompizconfig **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig **

x11-libs/compiz-bcop **
```

Adesso diamo il via all'installazione:

```
emerge -av compiz-fusion
```

3) Configurare XORG

Prima di far partire compiz-fusion, assicuratevi di aver configurato a dovere il vostro xorg e la vostra scheda video. Se avete una scheda nvidia, potete abilitare l'estensione compositing fornita coi driver nvidia seguendo questo how-to:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

Altrimenti utilizzate questo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

4) Script di avvio

Se tutto ï¿½ andato a buon fine possiamo ora impostare lo script di avvio. Poichï¿½ compiz-fusion non utilizza piï¿½ gconf per le configurazioni, il vecchio script di avvio (compiz-start) non ï¿½ piï¿½ funzionante. Potete trovare uno script funzionante all'indirizzo qui sotto:

http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?p=users/kristian/compiz-scripts;a=blob_plain;f=manager/compiz-manager;hb=HEAD

Copiamolo poi nella cartella locale degli eseguibili concedendogli i giusti permessi:

```
cp compiz-manager /usr/local/bin/compiz-manager

cd /usr/local/bin

chmod 755 compiz-manager
```

5) Conclusione

Bene, adesso potete far partire quando volete il vostro nuovo compiz-fusion semplicemente dando il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> compiz-manager
> 
> compiz-manager --help #per aiuto

 

Per configurare i plugin e cambiare le impostazioni potete utilizzare il nuovo configuratore digitando in un terminale il comando:

```
ccsm
```

oppure, se state usando gnome o kde:

Gnome: Sistema -> Preferenze -> CompizConfig Settings 

Kde: Applicazioni -> Preferenze -> CompizConfig Settings Manager

Nota sullo script compiz-manager: di default lo script setta Emerald come gestore dei temi.

Potete sostituire emerald modificando la riga DECORATOR="emerald".

6) TIPS AND TRICKS

- Evitare il bug delle finestre nere

Se avete una scheda nVidia, dopo un po' di tempo di utilizzo potreste notate che all'apertura di una nuova applicazione, la finestra appare oscurata. Per risolvere questo bug dovete modificare leggermente lo script compiz-manager. Cercate la linea:

```
ARGS="--sm-disable --replace"
```

e modificatela in questo modo:

```
ARGS="--sm-disable --replace --indirect-rendering"
```

adesso riavviate xorg.

- Cambiare l'immagine sopra il cubo (e lo sfondo)

Se volete cambiare i colori dello sfondo del cubo (quando lo ruotate), cambiare il colore del lato superiore del cubo... o meglio ancora aggiungere un immagine di sfondo personalizzata ecco come fare:

Aprite il pannello di configurazione digitando in un terminale:

```
ccsm
```

cliccate sull'icona Cubo Desktop ->scheda Appearance e modificate come mostrato in questa foto:

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3476/settingsfondicv8.jpg

naturalmente indicando la path corrette delle vostre immagini!

Risultato: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7522/risultatowz5.jpg

ATTENZIONE: Le immagini di sfondo devono essere in formato .png

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho seguito la tua guida ma la compilazione si blocca sul pacchetto compiz-fusion-plugins-extra:

```
/usr/include/compiz -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../../include -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT bench.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/bench.Tpo -c bench.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/bench.o

bench.c:93: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'PaintOutputProc'

bench.c: In function 'benchPaintOutput':

bench.c:186: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:186: error: 'BenchScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:187: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:188: error: 'BenchScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:188: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:188: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:199: warning: passing argument 2 of 'transformToScreenSpace' makes integer from pointer without a cast

bench.c: In function 'benchInitScreen':

bench.c:357: error: 'BenchScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:357: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:357: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c: In function 'benchFiniScreen':

bench.c:463: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

bench.c:463: error: 'BenchScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

make[3]: *** [bench.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999/work/plugins-extra/src/bench'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999/work/plugins-extra/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999/work/plugins-extra'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999.ebuild, line 48:   Called die
```

Anche un emerge --resume --skipfirst, mi si blocca al pacchetto successivo (compiz-fusion-plugins-main) con un errore simile:

```
 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../../include -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT animation.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/animation.Tpo -c animation.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/animation.o

In file included from animation.c:78:

animation-internal.h:440: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'PaintOutputProc'

animation.c: In function 'defaultAnimInit':

animation.c:163: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c: In function 'polygonsAnimStep':

animation.c:395: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:423: warning: implicit declaration of function 'compLogMessage'

animation.c:423: warning: nested extern declaration of 'compLogMessage'

animation.c:423: error: 'CompLogLevelDebug' undeclared (first use in this function)

animation.c:423: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

animation.c:423: error: for each function it appears in.)

animation.c: In function 'defaultAnimStep':

animation.c:444: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c: In function 'animSetScreenOptions':

animation.c:660: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:660: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:669: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeEffect'

animation.c:676: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close1Effect'

animation.c:683: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close2Effect'

animation.c:690: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1Effect'

animation.c:697: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2Effect'

animation.c:704: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:711: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeEffect'

animation.c:721: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:722: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nMinimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:732: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close1RandomEffects'

animation.c:733: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nClose1RandomEffects'

animation.c:743: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close2RandomEffects'

animation.c:744: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nClose2RandomEffects'

animation.c:754: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1RandomEffects'

animation.c:755: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nCreate1RandomEffects'

animation.c:765: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2RandomEffects'

animation.c:766: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nCreate2RandomEffects'

animation.c:776: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeRandomEffects'

animation.c:777: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nShadeRandomEffects'

animation.c: In function 'animGetScreenOptions':

animation.c:874: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:875: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c: In function 'createModel':

animation.c:999: error: 'CompLogLevelError' undeclared (first use in this function)

animation.c: In function 'initiateFocusAnimation':

animation.c:1274: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'scaleActive'

animation.c:1274: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'switcherActive'

animation.c:1275: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'groupTabChangeActive'

animation.c:1285: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:1286: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1292: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1309: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1310: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1350: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1369: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1370: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1380: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:1381: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:1383: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1387: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:1426: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:1500: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:1513: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:1515: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1516: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1518: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c: In function 'relevantForFadeFocus':

animation.c:1541: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c: In function 'animPreparePaintScreen':

animation.c:1554: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1555: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1557: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'aWinWasRestackedJustNow'

animation.c:1589: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:1615: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:1621: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:1635: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:1663: error: 'CompLogLevelError' undeclared (first use in this function)

animation.c:1748: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c: In function 'animDonePaintScreen':

animation.c:1782: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c: In function 'animAddWindowGeometry':

animation.c:2305: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'addWindowGeometry'

animation.c:2307: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'addWindowGeometry'

animation.c: In function 'animDrawWindowTexture':

animation.c:2325: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'drawWindowTexture'

animation.c:2327: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'drawWindowTexture'

animation.c: In function 'animPaintWindow':

animation.c:2445: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c:2448: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c:2513: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c:2515: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c:2523: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c:2525: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c: In function 'animHandleCompizEvent':

animation.c:2586: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'switcherActive'

animation.c:2600: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'groupTabChangeActive'

animation.c:2614: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'scaleActive'

animation.c: In function 'updateLastClientListStacking':

animation.c:2627: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nLastClientListStacking'

animation.c:2631: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:2635: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:2636: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nLastClientListStacking'

animation.c:2640: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c: In function 'animHandleEvent':

animation.c:2703: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeEffect'

animation.c:2704: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2736: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeEffect'

animation.c:2737: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeRandomEffects'

animation.c:2738: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nShadeRandomEffects'

animation.c:2739: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2748: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2752: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:2773: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeEffect'

animation.c:2775: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2810: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeEffect'

animation.c:2811: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:2812: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nMinimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:2813: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2822: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2833: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:2860: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2861: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2885: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close1Effect'

animation.c:2886: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2887: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close1Effect'

animation.c:2888: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close2Effect'

animation.c:2889: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2891: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close2Effect'

animation.c:2947: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close1RandomEffects'

animation.c:2948: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close2RandomEffects'

animation.c:2949: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nClose1RandomEffects'

animation.c:2950: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nClose2RandomEffects'

animation.c:2951: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2960: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2974: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:2995: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2995: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2999: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:2999: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3004: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3005: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3021: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1Effect'

animation.c:3022: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3023: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2Effect'

animation.c:3024: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3043: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3076: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nLastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3117: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3145: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3147: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3168: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3178: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3185: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3213: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'aWinWasRestackedJustNow'

animation.c:3241: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:3242: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c: In function 'animDamageWindowRect':

animation.c:3264: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeEffect'

animation.c:3265: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3302: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeEffect'

animation.c:3303: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3304: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nMinimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3305: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3316: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3329: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3350: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3351: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3373: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeEffect'

animation.c:3374: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3406: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeEffect'

animation.c:3407: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3408: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nShadeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3409: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3420: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3427: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3449: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1Effect'

animation.c:3450: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3451: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1Effect'

animation.c:3452: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2Effect'

animation.c:3453: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3455: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2Effect'

animation.c:3497: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1RandomEffects'

animation.c:3498: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2RandomEffects'

animation.c:3499: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nCreate1RandomEffects'

animation.c:3500: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nCreate2RandomEffects'

animation.c:3501: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3512: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3527: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3535: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3535: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3539: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3539: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3547: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3548: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3573: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'damageWindowRect'

animation.c:3575: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'damageWindowRect'

animation.c: In function 'animWindowResizeNotify':

animation.c:3609: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowResizeNotify'

animation.c:3611: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowResizeNotify'

animation.c: In function 'animWindowMoveNotify':

animation.c:3634: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3636: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3644: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3658: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowMoveNotify'

animation.c:3660: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowMoveNotify'

animation.c: In function 'animWindowGrabNotify':

animation.c:3672: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowGrabNotify'

animation.c:3674: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowGrabNotify'

animation.c: In function 'animWindowUngrabNotify':

animation.c:3684: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowUngrabNotify'

animation.c:3686: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowUngrabNotify'

animation.c: In function 'animPaintOutput':

animation.c:3700: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3723: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3723: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3724: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3725: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3725: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3725: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3728: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'aWinWasRestackedJustNow'

animation.c:3730: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'aWinWasRestackedJustNow'

animation.c:3732: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'markAllWinCreatedCountdown'

animation.c:3734: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'markAllWinCreatedCountdown'

animation.c:3743: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'markAllWinCreatedCountdown'

animation.c: In function 'animInitScreen':

animation.c:3800: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3810: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3815: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'animInProgress'

animation.c:3817: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeEffect'

animation.c:3818: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3819: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1Effect'

animation.c:3820: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3821: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2Effect'

animation.c:3822: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3823: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close1Effect'

animation.c:3824: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3825: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close2Effect'

animation.c:3826: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3827: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'focusEffect'

animation.c:3828: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3829: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeEffect'

animation.c:3830: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3833: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3836: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'minimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3837: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nMinimizeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3839: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3842: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close1RandomEffects'

animation.c:3843: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nClose1RandomEffects'

animation.c:3845: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3848: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'close2RandomEffects'

animation.c:3849: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nClose2RandomEffects'

animation.c:3851: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3854: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create1RandomEffects'

animation.c:3855: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nCreate1RandomEffects'

animation.c:3857: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3860: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'create2RandomEffects'

animation.c:3861: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nCreate2RandomEffects'

animation.c:3863: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c:3866: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'shadeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3867: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'nShadeRandomEffects'

animation.c:3869: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'switcherActive'

animation.c:3870: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'groupTabChangeActive'

animation.c:3871: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'scaleActive'

animation.c:3875: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3875: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3875: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3876: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c:3877: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'damageWindowRect'

animation.c:3878: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'addWindowGeometry'

animation.c:3879: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'drawWindowTexture'

animation.c:3881: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowResizeNotify'

animation.c:3882: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowMoveNotify'

animation.c:3883: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowGrabNotify'

animation.c:3884: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowUngrabNotify'

animation.c:3886: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'markAllWinCreatedCountdown'

animation.c: In function 'animFiniScreen':

animation.c:3899: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3900: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'lastClientListStacking'

animation.c:3904: error: 'CompScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3904: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintOutput'

animation.c:3905: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'paintWindow'

animation.c:3906: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'damageWindowRect'

animation.c:3907: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'addWindowGeometry'

animation.c:3908: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'drawWindowTexture'

animation.c:3910: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowResizeNotify'

animation.c:3911: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowMoveNotify'

animation.c:3912: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowGrabNotify'

animation.c:3913: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'windowUngrabNotify'

animation.c:3915: error: 'AnimScreen' has no member named 'opt'

animation.c: In function 'animGetScreenOptions':

animation.c:876: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

make[3]: *** [animation.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/src/animation'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999/work/plugins-main'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999.ebuild, line 48:   Called die

```

ma non ho idea di come risolvere. 

Tra l'altro, l'ebuild di cairo scaricato da xeffects ha queste USE:

```
sudo emerge -pv cairo

Password:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.8  USE="X glitz opengl svg -debug -directfb -doc -newspr% -xcb" 0 kB [4] 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/WTK-Testing

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi

 [3] /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina

 [4] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

```

senza la USE "png", ma non mi pare sia questo che crei lo scompiglio (ma magari mi sbaglio).

Sono su amd64, se fa qualche differenza.

----------

## skypjack

Non ho provato, ma ho visto il video e sono senza parole!!  :Wink: 

Appena ho un minuto (da qui all'eternità, non ho idea se e quando succederà) faccio due prove.

Bello come "autu", complimenti!!

----------

## crisandbea

guida seguita alla lettera, installazione effettuata senza problemi,  creato lo script compiz-manager,   ma quando lancio tale script mi dice:

```

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
```

che cosa dovrei installare in più?

ciao

----------

## skypjack

Forse ti basta abilitare le estensioni composite in xorg.conf?

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Forse ti basta abilitare le estensioni composite in xorg.conf?

 

forse hai ragione, ma seguendo la guida non vi è scritto tale passaggio.....     :Crying or Very sad: 

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse hai ragione, ma seguendo la guida non vi è scritto tale passaggio.....    
> 
> 

 

Don't worry, be happy!!  :Wink: 

Aggiungi al tuo xorg.conf quanto segue:

```

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection 

```

Incorcia le dita e facci sapere...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> forse hai ragione, ma seguendo la guida non vi è scritto tale passaggio.....    
> 
>  
> ...

 

si si lo sapevo fare,  solo che appena sveglio mi sono attenuto alla guida, senza pensare tanto     :Laughing: 

comunque funge aggiungendo la sezione da te postata.

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

Oops... Sorry!!  :Embarassed: 

Vabbè, dai, resta comunque per i posteri!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Maialovic

pero a me da un errore all'avvio di compiz-manager che è : (nonmiricordocomeinizia)BMP_from_PXL e credo perche non ho installato xgl visto che io uso i driver ATI proprietari.........che fare? installare XGL e seguendo quale guida oppure mandare a quel paese tutto e disistallare compiz fusion?

ps.ho seguito la guida in inglese http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL per installare xgl ma si vede uno skifo proprio.....tutto sfalsato e che proprio non i vede per nulla bene.......mi devo arrendere?

----------

## starise

Chiedo scusa ma scrivendo la guida davo per scontato che si fosse già utenti di compiz / beryl. (aggiorno la guida)

Deus ex: Per gli errori di compilazione potrebbero essere dovuti al fatto che sei su amd64. Io non ho avuto alcun problema del genere.

Comunque la versione di cairo che utilizzo attualmente è la 1.4.6 mentre a te vedo che è la 1.4.8 (magari facendo il downgrade...)

Maialovic: ti consiglio di non utilizzare XGL, ma AIGLX integrato in xorg o se hai una scheda nVidia, direttamente il compositing dei drivers.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

----------

## starise

sorry duplicato

----------

## BlackBelt

Ciao, 

 se lancio compiz-manager ho il seguente errore:

```
 No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work
```

sul wiki di beryl ho trovato:

 *Quote:*   

> This bug happens when you are using a recent version of compiz while having an old version of Mesa. It can also happen if you you are using AIGLX with Nvidia 9XXX drivers and forgot to add Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True". A patch has been released and has been commited to the cvs tree so you just have to compile the latest cvs version of Mesa. If you are using Ubuntu, you can find these packages on this repository:

 

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema (sto usando gli ultimi driver presenti in portage ~amd64) ??? Devo aggiornare mesa alla 6.5.3?

su amd64 non ho avuto problemi di compilazione. Posto emerge --info

```
Nabucodonosor trunk # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3_rc5 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Jun 2007 07:30:09 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr encode esd fam firefox fortran gcj gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg libg++ mad midi mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap mythtv ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype type1 udev unicode vorbis xorg xv" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Grazi a tutti

bye

----------

## Maialovic

 *starise wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa ma scrivendo la guida davo per scontato che si fosse già utenti di compiz / beryl. (aggiorno la guida)
> 
> Deus ex: Per gli errori di compilazione potrebbero essere dovuti al fatto che sei su amd64. Io non ho avuto alcun problema del genere.
> 
> Comunque la versione di cairo che utilizzo attualmente è la 1.4.6 mentre a te vedo che è la 1.4.8 (magari facendo il downgrade...)
> ...

 

ou non per cose......ma se ti ho detto che uso i driver ATI proprietari.......secondo te uso NVidia? stai piu attento........... 

leggendo la guida Aiglx dice testuali parole 

```
ATI: Any closed source driver. - Uses incompatible DRI API.
```

 di conseguenza.......è inutile installarlo  :Very Happy: ...........e quindi? che devo fare?

----------

## ercoppa

Nonostante abbia cambiato la stringa nel manger, mi parte sempre emerald come gestore di finestre, voi siete riuscita a far andare un altro wm? Io vorrei quello di compiz normale

----------

## Maialovic

allora........il problema è dovuto al fatto che se abilito il codice in xorg.conf 

```
Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection 
```

mi da l'errore in visualizzazione tutto distorto e sfalzato.......come la televisione che riceve il segnale tv disturbato.........se invece questo codice lo commento e quindi non viene eseguito startglx (xdm lo stesso) si avvia tranquillamente. 

ma appena faccio da consolle compiz-manager mi da quest'errore

```

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0

```

anche se se si va in Kinfocenter il quale mi dice che GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap è presente in : Kinfocente--->OpenGL--->GLX--->estenzioni server GLX---> GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

non so proprio che fare.........Last edited by Maialovic on Sun Jun 24, 2007 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho risolto il mio problema, che era banalmente una versione di codice instabile. Riscaricato il trunk da zero, ha compilato tutto perfettamente. Ho dovuto poi cancellare tutte le pregresse configurazioni di compiz nella mia home

```
rm -rf .compiz*
```

et voilà! Ora funziona tutto a meraviglia.

Grazie per l'ottimo HowTo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## starise

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> compiz-manager mi da quest'errore
> 
> ```
> 
> compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
> ...

 Per forza, compiz-fusion ha bisogno necessariamente dell'estensione compositing abilitata.

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leggendo la guida Aiglx dice testuali parole
> 
> ATI: Any closed source driver. - Uses incompatible DRI API.
> ...

  Il problema è che non avendo una Ati per fare i test non so' come aiutarti. Molto tempo fa' installai anche io XGL (sempre su nvidia) prima dell'uscita di AIGLX e ricordo che avevo qualche problema di stabilità.

Comunque se riesco a scovare il problema sarai il primo a saperlo.

----------

## gutter

Davvero bello questo nuovo plugin   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## mouser

Stasera lo provo al volo, volevo solo pubblicizzare il mio apprezzamento per la gestione dei gruppi di applicazioni.... veramente carinissimo  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

L'ho installato senza problemi e, devo dire, è veramente fenomenale.

Solo una domanda: qualcuno è riuscito a far andare il window grouping???

E, se si, come???

Thankks

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## MaurizioB

Io arrivo da un inizio un po' incerto e difficile con compiz (essendo abituato con kde, gconf mi risultava decisamente ostico) a cui ha seguito un sinceramente felice passaggio a beryl. Il programma di configurazione si è man mano evoluto e devo ammettere che in confronto a quello che c'è al momento per compiz fusion non c'è paragone: quest'ultimo lo trovo sicuramente più pulito ed accessibile di gconf, ma accedere alle impostazioni dovendo poi sempre tornare al pannello principale premendo un pulsante che si trova in un punto un po' scomodo non rende il tutto molto usabile. Non so, trovo che forse sia ancora un po' prematuro, pur considerando la stabilità di compiz nei confronti di beryl.

Giusto una domanda. Con compiz ho sempre avuto un problema: in kde se sposto una finestra tenendo premuto l'Alt è possibile muoverla molto in alto, arrivando a nascondere la barra del titolo oltre il bordo superiore del desktop. Con beryl era possibile, mentre vedo che con compiz fusion c'è ancora lo stesso blocco. Ho provato a modificare le impostazioni di snapping e via dicendo e l'unico risultato che ottengo è che per poter spostare una finestra oltre il bordo superiore devo "lanciarla" in modo che per inerzia lo superi!  :Shocked: 

Qualcuno sa come poter disattivare questa cosa?

Saluti

PS: incredibile, 3 anni con gentoo e mi sono iscritto solo ora al forum!  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

 *MaurizioB wrote:*   

> PS: incredibile, 3 anni con gentoo e mi sono iscritto solo ora al forum! 

 

Meglio tardi che mai... BENVENUTO!!  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Solo una domanda: qualcuno è riuscito a far andare il window grouping???
> 
> E, se si, come???

 

Della serie "Fatti delle domande e datti delle risposte"  :Laughing: 

Ecco come ho risolto  :Very Happy: 

Mi ero immensamente dimenticato di lavorare con un svn  :Rolling Eyes:  ....

Quindi, dopo un paio d'ore, ho dato:

```
$ rm -Rf .compizconfig/ .config/compiz-managerrc

$ su -

# cd /usr/local/portage

# rm -Rf xeffects

# svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects

# emerge -av compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
```

e tutto è andato a posto... ora funge anche il window grouping....

Che spettacolo!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *MaurizioB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: incredibile, 3 anni con gentoo e mi sono iscritto solo ora al forum! 

 

Tre anni a lurkare   :Question: 

Complimenti    :Laughing: 

----------

## skakz

ho appena finito di installare compiz-fusion con una ATI radeon 9800PRO con AIGLX, driver video open e KDE.

devo dire funziona tutto bene.. però mancano dei plugin di beryl a cui mi ero affezionato..

ad ogni modo vi songilio di andare sul forum ufficiale o faq

in particolare l'errore "compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing " come mi è stato suggerito sul forum si risolve (almeno per utenti ati) lanciando compiz con LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT settato ad 1

----------

## ercoppa

Sono riuscito a far andare il gtk-window-decorator come decoratore di finestre (io lo impostavo nello script invece ca solo se lo imposti nel .config/compiz-managerrc) però le ombra vengono fuori come bande bianche   :Crying or Very sad:   Qualcuno è riuscito a far andare un altro decoratore al di fuori di emerald, senza problemi?

saluti

----------

## Onip

L'ho appena installato e sembra andare benone. Vorrei segnalare che (alcuni di) questi pacchetti non sono compatibili con la ldflag --as-needed. Io l'ho disabilitata per tutti e non ho avuto problemi.

Riscontro, però, 2 inconvenienti.

1) Lo shortcut per selezionare le finestre del plugin grour and tab mi risulta disabilitato. Quindi non va

2) nel video si vede che il ring è tridimensionale, mentre qui da me le finestre se ne stanno su un piano. Come è possibile averlo in 3d?

Gracias

----------

## BlackBelt

ma non c'è una pagina del wiki che spiega i plug in e la loro configurazione ?? Ne ho bisognoooooo  :Twisted Evil: 

bye

----------

## crisandbea

```
/usr/local/bin/compiz-manager: line 536: 20306 Segmentation fault      compiz $ARGS $PLUGINS
```

da che dipende questo errore ????

ciauz

----------

## Krog

Salve a tutti, mi sono registrato appositamente per far funzionare questo nuovo giocattolo nonostante leggo il forum e uso Gentoo da un paio d'anni.

Ho eseguito tutte le istruzioni alla lettera più volte.

Prima avevo beryl funzionante, ho una nvidia e un sistema a 64bit.

Ecco cosa accade:

Se faccio partire lo script di avvio, o avvio a manina compiz, sparisce qualsiasi window decorator e lo schermo si blocca. Sono costretto a switchare in una console, killare compiz, emerald e dare un kwin --display=:0

Questo è il mio compiz-managerrc: 

```
krog@localhost ~ $ cat .config/compiz-managerrc

# Autogenerated configuration

# Generated: mar giu 26 18:40:56 CEST 2007

# On localhost by krog

# Behavior references: (yes/no)

# Set this to "yes" to get the same result as if you ran compiz-manager with -v

VERBOSE=yes

# Plugins

PLUGINS="ccp"

# Or, to append:

# PLUGINS="$PLUGINS <... >"

# Arguments, same as plugins to append

# ARGS="$ARGS <... >"

#ARGS="--loose-binding --sm-disable --replace"

# Screen detection:

SCREENS=1

# Decorator

# Use "unset DECORATOR" or set DECORATOR="" to not use one.

DECORATOR="emerald"

DECORATORARGS="--replace"

# Delay in seconds before the decorator is started.

DELAY="5"

# Set this to "no" to send all decorator errors to /dev/null

DECOERRORS="yes"

# Values of 0 mean "true" (present), values of 1 means "false" (not present)

# Checks:

NVIDIA=0

FBCONFIG=0

XGL=1

TFP=1

NPOT=0

COMPOSITE=0

XDAMAGE=0

POSSIBLE=0

XSYNC=0

INDIRECT=1

```

----------

## crisandbea

@Krog

e praticamente lo stesso problema che stò avendo io,  in quanto si avvia, ma dopo mi da quel segmentationfault.

EDIT: risolto  eliminando tutto ciò che riguardava compiz,  e reinstallato il tutto.

ciao

----------

## mouser

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 2) nel video si vede che il ring è tridimensionale, mentre qui da me le finestre se ne stanno su un piano. Come è possibile averlo in 3d?...

 

Ci sono due metodi per switchare le finestre;

1) Alt+Tab switcha le finestre su un piano

2) Super+Tab switcha le finestre con un ring tridimensionale (a patto di aver abilitato il plugin ring-switcher)

Se preferisci utilizzare lo standard Alt+Tab per avere lo switching tridimensionale ti conviene modificare il keybinding di quel plugin  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Mi accingo ad emergere compiz-fusion... ma leggendo il tuo howto la domanda, come direbbe il vecchio LUbrano, nasce spontanea: come mai non utilizzi layman per gestire l'overlay?

```
layman -a xeffects
```

----------

## BlackBelt

ma per lanciare compiz-fusion all'avvio basta metterlo in gnome-session?

Vi capita che lanciandolo da shell, se provate a killarlo X vi si freeza??

Ciau

----------

## Onip

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Alt+Tab switcha le finestre su un piano
> 
> 2) Super+Tab switcha le finestre con un ring tridimensionale (a patto di aver abilitato il plugin ring-switcher)
> ...

 

Sì, mi riferivo proprio a Super+Tab. Osservando meglio era un "problema" di configurazione, diminuendo l'altezza del ring l'effetto 3D è più evidente.

----------

## dav_it

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> ma per lanciare compiz-fusion all'avvio basta metterlo in gnome-session?
> 
> 

 

1)Aggiungi la line compiz-manager a System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup Programs

----------

## MaurizioB

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Mi accingo ad emergere compiz-fusion... ma leggendo il tuo howto la domanda, come direbbe il vecchio LUbrano, nasce spontanea: come mai non utilizzi layman per gestire l'overlay?
> 
> ```
> layman -a xeffects
> ```
> ...

 

Io ho usato layman senza neanche pensarci due volte, senza passare da svn... E funziona tutto a dovere, direi (a parte i problemi del mio post precedente, ma che non c'entrano con questo).

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *MaurizioB wrote:*   PS: incredibile, 3 anni con gentoo e mi sono iscritto solo ora al forum!  
> 
> Meglio tardi che mai... BENVENUTO!! 

 

Grazie  :Smile: 

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *MaurizioB wrote:*   
> 
> PS: incredibile, 3 anni con gentoo e mi sono iscritto solo ora al forum!  
> 
> Tre anni a lurkare  
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  Beh diciamo che tutti i problemi che ho avuto li ho risolti direttamente lurkando. googlando e chattando (che bello l'italiano...), forse potevo iniziare ringraziare prima, ma avrei inondato il forum solo di ringraziamenti  :Wink: 

Saluti

----------

## mrfree

Urk! Fenomenali i nuovi plugin   :Cool: 

Per chi non lo sapesse per far andare mplayer al meglio su compiz basta aggiungere un paio di righe al proprio file .mplayer/config

```
vo=x11

zoom=yes
```

----------

## Krog

qualcun altro ha il mio stesso problema o è riuscito a risolverlo? grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

beryl aveva il plugin state che mi rendeva automaticamente le finestre opache... fusion non c'è l'ha?

EDIT:trovato.. sta in general... opacity...

inserire 

```
((type=Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Tooltip | Notification | Combo | Dnd | name=sun-awt-X11-XWindowPeer) | (type=Normal & override_redirect=1)) & !(name=sun-awt-X11-XFramePeer | name=sun-awt-X11-XDialogPeer)
```

e come valore da 0 a 100

invece per rendere nautilus trasparente

(name=nautilus) e valore 0 a 100

----------

## crisandbea

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> beryl aveva il plugin state che mi rendeva automaticamente le finestre opache... fusion non c'è l'ha?

 

dovrebbe essere Opacify.

ciauz

----------

## flocchini

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Mi accingo ad emergere compiz-fusion... ma leggendo il tuo howto la domanda, come direbbe il vecchio LUbrano, nasce spontanea: come mai non utilizzi layman per gestire l'overlay?
> 
> ```
> layman -a xeffects
> ```
> ...

 

pure io mi accingo a migrare da beryl (ma ho appena fatto uno stage 4 che nn si sa mai  :Laughing:  ), e oltre a cio' che e' abbastanza banale credo, mi chideo come mai cairo 1.4.6 non abbia proprio la use png. Vabe', emergo e vediamo

edit: oh mio dio, ma e' fantastico... E' + appagante visivamente (anche se devo capire come cambiare tema alle decorazioni) ma soprattutto e' una piuma sulla gma950 e sopravvive benissimo ai miei pacioccamenti curiosi quindi e' pure stabile... 

Piccolo OT, ma concedetemelo... WOW!   :Twisted Evil:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## edux

PerÃ² c'Ã¨ da dire che il beryl manager e il beryl settings erano molto piÃ¹ funzionali.

Magari devo ancora prenderci la mano, ma non mi sembra che compiz settings dia tutta questa libertÃ , e poi mi pare piÃ¹ macchinoso da usare.

Per il resto niente da dire, bellissimo, e mi pare che le prestazioni siano generalmente superiori a quelle di beryl, usando l'indirect rendering.

L'unico problema, anche per me, se lo killo freeza X.

----------

## mambro

come sostituto a beryl manager stanno sviluppando compiz-icon.. non so se c'è nell'overlay però...

----------

## GabrieleB

mi sa che aspetto che vada in portage ... queste applicazioni "di moda" di solito ci mettono poco  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

Se metto gtk-windows-decorator (o quello di kde) le ombre dei menu e delle barre (ma non delle finestre) vengono fuori così:

1 e 2

Qualcuno mi sa dare una mano? non capisco perchè   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrfree

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi sa dare una mano? non capisco perchè  

  Ho notato una cosa simile quando per avviare compcomm ho utilizzato erroneamente compiz-start invece di compiz-manager (lo script segnalato nell'howto)

----------

## ercoppa

No uso compiz-manager per avviare compiz-fusion, grazie lo stesso. Non so più che pesci prendere

----------

## Krog

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Krog
> 
> e praticamente lo stesso problema che stò avendo io,  in quanto si avvia, ma dopo mi da quel segmentationfault.
> 
> EDIT: risolto  eliminando tutto ciò che riguardava compiz,  e reinstallato il tutto.
> ...

 

io ho risolto aggiornando il driver nvidia con la versione masked

----------

## lopio

ciao

mi postate in qualche modo lo script di start (quello che e' copiato poi come compiz-manager) visto che il link della prima pagina e' itaggiungibile ?

grazie ciao

----------

## crisandbea

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> mi postate in qualche modo lo script di start (quello che e' copiato poi come compiz-manager) visto che il link della prima pagina e' itaggiungibile ?
> 
> grazie ciao

 

eccolo:

```

#!/bin/bash

# Compiz manager 

# Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian LyngstÃ?l <kristian@bohemians.org>

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA

#

#

# Much of this code is based on Beryl code, also licensed under the GPL.

# This script will detect what options we need to pass to compiz to get it

# started, read a simple configuration file, and start a default

# plugin and possibly window decorator. 

# All of this should be possible to override in a configuration file.

# Todo:

#  - GUI, possibly in a second script.

#  - Testing on Xgl

#  - Configuration file sanity tests

#########################################################################

# You should NOT edit this, edit the configuration file instead.        #

# This is left for completness and if you need to modify the script.    #

# The generated configuration file should be equally documented.        #

#########################################################################

# Defaults

# Configuration file is based on XDG base dir. Set this to override the 

# defaults. Leave empty if in doubt. Use -v to see exactly what 

# configuration files compiz-manager looks for on your system.

#CONFIG="./compiz-managerrc"

# Set to yes to enable verbose (-v) by default. 

VERBOSE="no"

# Default arguments. Others are added to this, and the configuration can

# override ALL arguments. 

ARGS="--sm-disable --replace --indirect-rendering"

# Ditto for enviromental variables.

ENV=""

# Default plugins. Should probably be ini, gconf or ccp.

PLUGINS="ccp" 

# Defines the decorator and arguments. 

# Set it to empty to not use a decorator. 

DECORATOR="emerald" 

DECORATORARGS="--replace"

# Delay in seconds before we bring up the decorator(s)

# This avoids starting the decorator before the WM is up, 

# even if it shouldn't be a problem.

DELAY="5" 

# Set to "no" to pipe all decorator error messages to /dev/null

DECOERRORS="no" 

# Internal, used to process options. 

TASK="normal"

# No indirect by default

INDIRECT=1

# Echos the arguments if verbose

function verbose

{

   if [ "x$VERBOSE" = "xyes" ]; then 

      echo -ne "$*"

   fi

}

### System checks

# These are used for checking what hardware and software we're dealing with, 

# so we can decide what options to pass to compiz, if it's even possible to

# start compiz.

# Check wether the composite extension is present

function check_composite

{

   verbose "Checking for Composite extension: "

   if xdpyinfo -queryExtensions | grep -q Composite ; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n";

      return 1;

   fi

}

function check_xdamage

{

   verbose "Checking for XDamage extension: "

   if xdpyinfo -queryExtensions | grep -q DAMAGE ; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n";

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Check for existence if NV-GLX

function check_nvidia

{

   verbose "Checking for nVidia: "

   if xdpyinfo | grep -q NV-GLX ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Detects if Xgl is running

function check_xgl

{

   verbose "Checking for Xgl: "

   if xvinfo | grep -q Xgl ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Check for presence of FBConfig

function check_fbconfig

{

   verbose "Checking for FBConfig: "

   if glxinfo 2> /dev/null | grep -q GLX_SGIX_fbconfig ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

# Check for TFP 

function check_tfp

{

   verbose "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: "

   if [ `glxinfo 2>/dev/null | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap -c` -gt 2 ] ; then

      verbose "present. \n"

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n"

      if [ "$INDIRECT" -eq 0 ]; then

         unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT

         INDIRECT=1

         return 1; 

      else

         verbose "Trying again with indirect rendering:\n";

         INDIRECT=0

         export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

         check_tfp;

         return $?

      fi

   fi

}

# Check for non power of two texture support

function check_npot_texture

{

   verbose "Checking for non power of two support: "

   if glxinfo | egrep -q 

'(GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two|GL_NV_texture_rectangle|GL_EXT_texture_rectangle|GL_ARB_texture_rectangle)' ; then

      verbose "present. \n"; 

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "Not present. \n"

      return 1;

   fi

}

function check_xsync

{

   verbose "Checking for XSync extension: ";

   if xdpyinfo -queryExtensions | grep -q SYNC ; then

      verbose "present. \n";

      return 0;

   else

      verbose "not present. \n" ;

   fi

}

# Counts how many screens we have, and the base value for DISPLAY=

# so we can easily start one decorator per screen

function check_multiscreen

{

   SCREENS=$(xdpyinfo | grep "screen #" | wc -l)

   verbose "Detected $SCREENS screen(s)\n";

   if [ "$SCREENS" == "1" ]; then return 0; fi;

   verbose "Multiscreen enviromental detection: \n"

   DISPLAYBASE=$(xdpyinfo | grep name\ of\ display | sed 's/.* display: *//' | sed 's/\..*//')

   verbose "\tDetected $DISPLAYBASE as the base of the DISPLAY variable\n";

   SCREENNUMBERS=$(xdpyinfo | grep "screen #" | sed -r 's/screen #(.):/\1/')

   for a in $SCREENNUMBERS ; do 

      MULTIDISPLAY[$a]=${DISPLAYBASE}.$a

      verbose "\tMULTIDISPLAY[$a] set to: ${MULTIDISPLAY[$a]}\n";

   done

}

function possible_check 

{

   if [ ! "$1" ]; then 

      echo "Fatal: Failed test: $2"; 

      return 1; 

   fi

   return 0;

}

# Returns true if we think it's actually possible to start compiz

function check_possible

{

   POSSIBLE="1"

   if ! possible_check "$TFP" "texture_from_pixmap support"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$NPOT" "non-power-of-two texture support"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$FBCONFIG" "FBConfig"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$COMPOSITE" "Composite extension"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$XDAMAGE" "XDamage extension"; then return 1; fi

   if ! possible_check "$XSYNC" "XSync extension"; then return 1; fi

   POSSIBLE="0";

   return 0;

}

### Work functions

# Builds a new-line seperated string of enviromental variables we might want

function build_env

{

   if [ $NVIDIA -eq 0 ]; then

      ENV="__GL_YIELD=NOTHING "

   fi

   if [ $INDIRECT -eq 0 ]; then

      ENV="$ENV LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 "

   fi

}

# Builds the argument list

function build_args

{

   if [ $NVIDIA -eq 0 -a  $XGL -ne 0 -a $INDIRECT -ne 0 ]; then

      ARGS="--loose-binding "$ARGS

   fi

   if [ $INDIRECT -eq 0 ]; then

      ARGS="--indirect-rendering "$ARGS

   fi

}

# Prints usage

function usage

{

   echo "Usage: $0 [-r <env|args>] [-v]  [-h] [-i] [-f] [-d] [-w]"

   echo -e "-r\toutputs recommended values for either "

   echo -e "  \tenviromental variables, or arguments."

   echo -e "-v\tVerbose: Output the result of each individual test"

   echo -e "-h\tDisplay this message";

   echo -e "-i\tIgnore config file(s)";

   echo -e "-f\tForce; This overwrites your existing config file."

   echo -e "-d\tDry run: Do everything, but don't start."

   echo -e "-w\tOnly start window decorator(s). One per screen.";

   echo -e "Configuration"

   echo -e "$0 automatically stores configuration the first time you run it.";

   echo -e "You can use that to override checks, or pass custom arguments."

   echo -e "To re-write the configuration, you can either use -f, to get one"

   echo -e "based on your own settings, or -fi to create a fresh config."

}

# Parses options

function parse_options

{

   while getopts "r:vhifdw" ARG

   do

      if [ "x$ARG" = "xr" ]; then

         TASK="RECOMMEND";

         if [ "x$OPTARG" = "xenv" ]; then

            REC="env";

         elif [ "x$OPTARG" = "xargs" ]; then

            REC="args"

         elif [ "x$OPTARG" = "xboth" ]; then

            REC="both"

         else

            echo "Invalid recommend argument"

            usage

            exit 1

         fi

      elif [ "x$ARG" = "xv" ]; then

         VERBOSE="yes"

      elif [ "x$ARG" = "xi" ]; then

         no_config

         IGNORECONFIG="yes"

      elif [ "x$ARG" = "xd" ]; then

         DRY="yes"

      elif [ "x$ARG" = "xf" ]; then

         FORCE="yes"

         FORCECONFIG="yes"

      elif [ "x$ARG" = "xw" ]; then

         TASK="WINDOWDECORATOR";

      else 

         usage

         exit 0

      fi

   done

}

# Store configuration

function store_config

{

   if [ -n "$IGNORECONFIG" ]; then

      if [ "x$FORCECONFIG" != "xyes" ]; then return; fi;

   fi

   if [ -z $CONFIG ]; then return ; fi

   if [ -f $CONFIG ]; then 

      if [ "x$FORCECONFIG" != "xyes" ]; then

         verbose "Not writing config; allready exists.\n";

         return 1;

      fi;

   fi;

   echo Writing configuration to: $CONFIG

   echo "# Autogenerated configuration"  > $CONFIG

   echo "# Generated:" `date` >> $CONFIG

   echo "# On $HOSTNAME by $USER" >> $CONFIG

   echo >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Behavior references: (yes/no)" >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Set this to \"yes\" to get the same result as if you ran compiz-manager with -v" >> $CONFIG

   echo "#VERBOSE=$VERBOSE" >> $CONFIG

   echo >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Plugins" >> $CONFIG

   echo "PLUGINS=\"$PLUGINS\"" >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Or, to append: " >> $CONFIG

   echo "# PLUGINS=\"\$PLUGINS <... >\"" >> $CONFIG

   echo >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Arguments, same as plugins to append" >> $CONFIG

   echo "# ARGS=\"\$ARGS <... >\"" >> $CONFIG

   echo "#ARGS=\"$ARGS\"" >>  $CONFIG

   echo >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Screen detection: " >> $CONFIG

   echo "SCREENS=$SCREENS" >> $CONFIG

   if [ -n "$SCREENNUMBERS" ]; then

      echo "SCREENNUMBERS=\"$SCREENNUMBERS\"" >> $CONFIG

      for a in ${SCREENNUMBERS}; do

         echo "MULTIDISPLAY[$a]=${MULTIDISPLAY[$a]}" >> $CONFIG

      done

   fi

   echo >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Decorator" >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Use \"unset DECORATOR\" or set DECORATOR=\"\" to not use one." >> $CONFIG

   echo "DECORATOR=\"$DECORATOR\"" >> $CONFIG

   echo "DECORATORARGS=\"$DECORATORARGS\"" >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Delay in seconds before the decorator is started." >> $CONFIG

   echo "DELAY=\"$DELAY\"" >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Set this to \"no\" to send all decorator errors to /dev/null" >> $CONFIG

   echo "DECOERRORS=\"$DECOERRORS\"" >> $CONFIG

   echo >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Values of 0 mean \"true\" (present), values of 1 means \"false\" (not present)" >> $CONFIG

   echo "# Checks: " >> $CONFIG

   echo NVIDIA=$NVIDIA >> $CONFIG

   echo FBCONFIG=$FBCONFIG >> $CONFIG

   echo XGL=$XGL >> $CONFIG

   echo TFP=$TFP >> $CONFIG

   echo NPOT=$NPOT >> $CONFIG

   echo COMPOSITE=$COMPOSITE >> $CONFIG

   echo XDAMAGE=$XDAMAGE >> $CONFIG

   echo POSSIBLE=$POSSIBLE >> $CONFIG

   echo XSYNC=$XSYNC >> $CONFIG

   echo INDIRECT=$INDIRECT >> $CONFIG

}

####

# Execute checks, if necesarry. 

function check_everything

{

   if [ -z "$NVIDIA" ]; then

      check_nvidia

      NVIDIA=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping nVidia check, using stored value.\n"

   fi

   if [ -z "$XGL" ]; then

      check_xgl

      XGL=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping Xgl check, using stored value.\n"

   fi

   if [ -z "$FBCONFIG" ]; then

      check_fbconfig

      FBCONFIG=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping FBConfig check, using stored value.\n"

   fi

   if [ -z "$TFP" ]; then

      check_tfp

      TFP=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping texture_from_pixmap check, using stored value.\n"

   fi

   if [ -z "$NPOT" ]; then

      check_npot_texture

      NPOT=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping non-power-of-two texture check, using stored value.\n"

   fi

   if [ -z "$COMPOSITE" ]; then

      check_composite

      COMPOSITE=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping Composite extension check, using stored value.\n"

   fi

   if [ -z "$XDAMAGE" ]; then

      check_xdamage

      XDAMAGE=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping Damage extension check, using stored value.\n"

   fi

   if [ -z "$XSYNC" ]; then 

      check_xsync

      XSYNC=$?

   else

      verbose "Skipping XSync extension check, using stored value.\n";

   fi

   if [ -z "$SCREENS" ]; then

      check_multiscreen

   else

      verbose "Skipping screen detection check, using stored value.\n";

   fi

}

###

# Check if a directory exists; creates it if it doesn't, returns false if the

# path isn't a directory. 

function require_dir

{

   if ! [ -a "$1" ]; then 

      verbose "Creating directory $1\n";

      mkdir $1;

   fi

   if [ ! -d $1 ]; then

      echo "Warning: $1 exists but isn't a directory.";

      return 1;

   fi

   return 0;

}

#### 

# Configuration handeling

# We attempt to follow the XDG basedir spec here;

# We can read both a global config, and a local one.

# The configuration file is extremly simple, as it's just a bash script.

# It might be a good idea to improve that a bit, specially with security 

# in mind, an general errors.

# No config, so unset and possibly warn. (Might do more later) 

function no_config

{

   if [ -n "$1" ]; then

      echo "$1";

   fi

   unset CONFIG

}

function get_config_name

{

   if [ -n "$CONFIG" ]; then 

      return 0;

   fi

   if [ -z "$XDG_CONFIG_HOME" ]; then

      if ! require_dir "$HOME/.config" ; then

         no_config "Don't know how to treat config files. Ignoring them."

      else

         CONFIG="$HOME/.config/compiz-managerrc"

      fi

   else

      if ! require_dir "$XDG_CONFIG_HOME" ; then

         no_config "Don't know how to treat config files. Ignoring them."

      else

         CONFIG="$XDG_CONFIG_HOME/compiz-managerrc"

      fi

   fi

}

function parse_config 

{

   if [ -z "$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" ]; then

      XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg/";

   fi

   verbose "Looking for configuration file(s): \n"

   oldIFS=$IFS

   IFS=":";

   for a in $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS; do

      if [ -f "$a/compiz-managerrc" ]; then

         verbose "\t Loading ${a}/compiz-managerrc\n"; 

         . $a/compiz-managerrc;

      else

         verbose "\t Not found: ${a}/compiz-managerrc\n";

      fi

   done

   IFS=$oldIFS

   if [ -n "$CONFIG" ]; then 

      if [ -f "$CONFIG" ]; then 

         verbose "\t Loading $CONFIG\n"

         . $CONFIG ; 

      else

         verbose "\t Not found: \"$CONFIG\"\n";

      fi

   fi 

}

###

# Let's get this show started!

function start_compiz

{

   ###

   # No need to continue if we've determined it's not possible to start anyway

   if [ $POSSIBLE != "0" ]; then

      echo "Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system."

      exit 1;

   else

      verbose "Checks indicate compiz should work on your system\n"

   fi;

   verbose "Exporting: $ENV \n"

   export $ENV

   verbose Executing: compiz $ARGS $PLUGINS "\n"

   if [ "x$DRY" = "xyes" ]; then exit 0; fi

   compiz $ARGS $PLUGINS

}

####

# Starts one decorator per screen

function start_decorators

{

   if [ -z "$DECORATOR" ]; then return 1; fi

   if [ "$SCREENS" == "1" ]; then 

      verbose "Starting delayed decorator in the background: "

      verbose "sleep $DELAY && $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS &\n" 

      if [ "x$DRY" = "xyes" ]; then return 0; fi

         if [ "$DECOERRORS" = "no" ]; then

            sleep $DELAY && $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS 2>/dev/null &

         else

            sleep $DELAY && $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS &

         fi

      return 0;

   fi

   verbose "Starting decorators for all screens: \n"

   for a in $SCREENNUMBERS; do

      verbose "\t Screen $a: "

      verbose "sleep $DELAY && DISPLAY=${MULTIDISPLAY[$a]} $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS\n"

      if [ "x$DRY" != "xyes" ]; then  

         if [ "$DECOERRORS" = "no" ]; then

            sleep $DELAY && DISPLAY=${MULTIDISPLAY[$a]} $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS 2>/dev/null &

         else

            sleep $DELAY && DISPLAY=${MULTIDISPLAY[$a]} $DECORATOR $DECORATORARGS &

         fi

      fi

   done   

}

####################

# Execution begins here.

# First get options, check for configuration

# Check everything if necesarry, build the enviroment and arguments

# and eventually select a task.

parse_options $*

# We need this even when ignoring, or we won't know where to store force

# configuration files

get_config_name 

if [ -z "$IGNORECONFIG" ]; then parse_config

else verbose "Ignoring configuration files as you requested\n"; fi

if [ -z "$NOCHECKS" ]; then check_everything; fi

### 

# This is the master-test, it has to be done last.

if [ -z "$POSSIBLE" ]; then check_possible 

else verbose "Skipping \"possible\" test, using stored value.\n"; fi

####

# Builds the enviromental variables list and argument list based

# on the result of the checks

build_env

build_args

case "$TASK" in

   RECOMMEND)

      if [ "x$REC"  = "xenv" ]; then

         echo -e $ENV;

      elif [ "x$REC" = "xargs" ]; then

         echo -e $ARGS

      elif [ "x$REC" = "xboth" ]; then

         echo -e $ARGS $PLUGINS

         echo -e $ENV

      fi

      if [ $POSSIBLE != "0" ]; then return 1; fi

      ;;

   WINDOWDECORATOR)

      echo "start window decorator here..."

      start_decorators

      ;;

   *)

      store_config

      start_decorators

      start_compiz

   ;;

esac

```

----------

## lopio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eccolo:
> 
> 

 

grazie ora parte correttamente   :Laughing: 

La mia impressione e' che non tutte le funzionalita' vadano pero' 

Per esempio non va effetto pioggia, trasparenza cubo, ...

----------

## BlackBelt

buondì. Ho notato che X (gnome) con compiz fusion gode di un mostruoso degrado delle prestazioni quando compilo qualcosa e avvio applicazioni che fanno uso di java come azureus.

Avete sperimentato qualcosa di simile?

bai!

----------

## lopio

ciao su amd64 con scheda nvidia ottengo errore quando lancio compiz-manager 

```

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0 

```

esetnsione composite sembra attiva quindi non so che fare

```

xdpyinfo | grep Compo

    Composite

```

Inoltre qual'e' il meccanismo migliore per lanciar compiz-manager da kde ?

grazie

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

metterlo nella cartella di autostart? Cmq credo che i tempi siano ancora un po troppo precoci per considerarlo stabile e funzionante al 100%... forse ti conviene eseguirlo a mano ogni volta. 

Parlo per esperienza personale, facendolo partire all'avvio son piu' le volte che non mi disegna le finestre che quelle che va.

Ciao

----------

## lanoche

Ciao a tutti, ho seguito la guida sul wiki di gentoo xeffects, è stato davvero semplice installare compiz-fusion.

Il problema è che non riesco ad abilitare l'estensione composite di Xorg, eppure mi sembra di aver fatto tutto, dopo aver letto e riletto sui wiki!

Mi date un consiglio su come agire?? Grazie mille in anticipo, è il mio primo post sul forum...dopo 5 mesi di gentoo mi sono finalmente iscritto.

Ho una scheda ati radeon 9250, uso il driver opensource radeon che la supporta, il sistema è aggiornato ad oggi,

cairo, mesa e compiz-fusion li ho emersi dall'overlay di xeffects.

Il problema è che quando avvio compiz ho

```
> compiz-start 

AIGLX detected

Using GTK decorator

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
```

Se provo a verificare l'estensione composite ho:

```
> xcompmgr  

No composite extension
```

Quindi sembra proprio che non sia abilitata, nel log di X ho solo:

```
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i compos

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
```

Ho visto in altri post che dovrebbero esserci altre righe di conferma dell'inizializzazione dell'estensione.

Il modulo drm l'ho compilato nel kernel ed è attivo:

```
> lsmod | grep drm

drm                    67732  3 radeon

agpgart                27592  2 drm,via_agp
```

L'accellerazione 3d è abilitata da tempo  :Wink:  , infatti:

```
> glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
```

E anche l'estensione AIGLX dovrebbe essere attiva:

```
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i aiglx 

(==) AIGLX enabled

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
```

Questi sono i punti caldi del mio xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "i2c"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "drm"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "bitmap" # bitmap-fonts

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "record"

    Load        "v4l"

    Load        "ddc"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier       "radeon9200"

    VendorName  "Ati"

    BoardName    "Radeon 9250 pro"

    Driver           "radeon"

    VideoRam      131072

    Option           "DRI"     "true"

    Option           "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option           "AGPMode" "8"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"

Endsection

...

Section "DRI"

   Group video

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option  "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

Dove ho sbagliato?? E' davvero triste avere compiz-fusion installato e non poterlo usare

per la mancanza di un estensione...  :Sad: 

Mi basta anche un link di un how-to o altro, non so davvero che altro fare!

Help!

----------

## crisandbea

l'errore sembra più semplice del previsto :

```

Option "Composite" "Enable"   <------- La E di Enable è maiuscola.  non minuscola come nel tuo caso.

```

Last edited by crisandbea on Thu Jul 05, 2007 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edux

Ho appena emerso fusion-icon, che in teoria dovrebbe farmi partire la tray icon, perÃ² non va.

Ovvio che  Ã¨ svn e non pretendo che vada, ma magari postando questi errori si risolvono dei problemi.

```
Adding plugin snow (Snow)

Adding plugin expo (Expo)

Adding plugin put (Put)

Adding plugin mblur (Motion blur)

Adding plugin video (Video Playback)

Adding plugin fade (Finestre in dissolvenza)

Adding plugin resizeinfo (Resize Info)

Adding plugin plane (Desktop Plane)

Adding plugin scaleaddon (Scale Addons)

Adding plugin cube (Cubo desktop)

Adding plugin water (Effetto acqua)

Adding plugin annotate (Annotate)

Adding plugin vpswitch (Viewport mouse switch)

Adding plugin extrawm (Azioni WM Aggiuntive)

Adding plugin dbus (Dbus)

Adding plugin resize (Ridimensiona finestra)

Adding plugin winrules (Window Rules)

Adding plugin zoom (Zoom desktop)

Adding plugin rotate (Ruota cubo)

Adding plugin glib (GLib)

Adding plugin splash (Splash)

Adding plugin wallpaper (Wallpaper)

Adding plugin text (Text)

Adding plugin scale (Scala)

Adding plugin screenshot (Screenshot)

Adding plugin trailfocus (Trailfocus)

Adding plugin animation (Animations)

Adding plugin minimize (Riduci effetto)

Adding plugin svg (Svg)

Adding plugin wall (Desktop Wall)

Adding plugin switcher (Commutatore applicazioni)

Adding plugin neg (Negative)

Adding plugin fs (Userspace File System)

Adding plugin fadedesktop (Fade to Desktop)

Adding core settings (General Options)

Adding plugin blur (Blur Windows)

Adding plugin move (Finestra mobile)

Adding plugin reflex (Reflection)

Adding plugin fakeargb (Color Opacity)

Adding plugin bench (Benchmark)

Adding plugin crashhandler (Gestore dei Crash)

Adding plugin opacify (Opacify)

Adding plugin ring (Ring Switcher)

Adding plugin addhelper (AddHelper)

Adding plugin cubereflex (Riflesso del Cubo)

Adding plugin clone (Clone Output)

Adding plugin group (Group and Tab Windows)

Adding plugin thumbnail (Window Previews)

Adding plugin showdesktop (Show desktop)

Adding plugin wobbly (Finestre tremolanti)

Adding plugin firepaint (Paint fire on the screen)

Adding plugin 3d (3D Windows)

Adding plugin snap (Snapping Windows)

Adding plugin tile (Tile)

Adding plugin regex (Regex Matching)

Adding plugin inotify (Inotify)

Adding plugin decoration (Decorazione finestra)

Adding plugin png (Png)

Adding plugin place (Posiziona finestre)

Adding plugin imgjpeg (JPEG)

Adding plugin named gears

Backend     : ini

Integration : true

Profile     : default

Initializing decoration options...done

* Getting installed applications...

/usr/bin/compiz

/usr/bin/ccsm

/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator

/usr/bin/kde-window-decorator

/usr/bin/emerald

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kwin

* gnome is False; kde is True

* Decorator "" is invalid.

... choosing kde-window-decorator --replace as default decorator

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/../share/fusion-icon/fusion-icon-qt4.py", line 6, in ?

    from libfusionicon import *

  File "/usr/share/fusion-icon/libfusionicon.py", line 154, in ?

    set_decorator(active_decorator)

  File "/usr/share/fusion-icon/libfusionicon.py", line 103, in set_decorator

    context.ProcessEvents()

AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Context' object has no attribute 'ProcessEvents'
```

Ecco, ora magari faccio un giro anche sul forum di opencompositing, e vediamo cosa dicono lÃ .

P.S.:  nelle ultime linee lo script lancia un eseguibile python, fusion-icon-qt4.py. In realtÃ  lo script originale lanciava fusion-icon-gtk.py, che io perÃ² non ho, l'ho modificato a mano. Anche provando a lanciare fusion-icon-qt3.py l'errore Ã¨ il medesimo.

----------

## HeavyLord

Ciao ragazzi, vi posto una domanda (il mi primo post  :Very Happy:  ) ...

Spesse volte capita che i bordi e le barre del titolo delle finestre scompaiono misticamente, tutte le applicazioni lanciate successivamente rimangono senza bordi e senza finestre.

leggendo qua e là il problema potrebbe essere imputabile all'ordine di avvio degli script.

premetto che non ho ancora provato.

Faccio appello alla vostra esperienza in merito. vi è capitato? come avete risolto?

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## lanoche

Grazie per le risposte, in realtà quella "E" di enable non fa differenza, avevo già provato, dato che le estensioni dello xorg vengono lette con "l'ignor-compare", cioè senza distinzioni di lettere.

La soluzione è stata far partire il server X con delle opzioni aggiuntive, dato che io uso GNOME, ho dovuto inserire in /usr/share/gdm/default.conf

```
...

StandardXServer=/usr/bin/X -br +extension Composite 

...

[server-Standard] 

name=Standard server

#command=/usr/bin/X -audit 0

command=/usr/bin/X -audit 0 -br +extension Composite -audit 0  

...
```

Questa modifica in realtà è segnalata nel wiki, ma siccome era sotto la voce KDM, non avevo prestato attenzione!

Conviene decisamente leggere la man e l'help di X, ci sono tante cose interessanti  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione

@HeavyLord

Con quale comando fai partire fusion? con lo script compiz-start?

Se usi quello di default, installando fusion dall'overlay di xeffects non dovresti avere problemi

----------

## HeavyLord

lo script parte in automatico all'avvio di gnome tramite compiz-manager.

cmq mi ci sono messo e ho capito che erano impostaizioni un pò ad catzum del file xorg.conf, che poi ho rigenerato a manina e ha funzionato.

un ultimo strano comportamento che sto vedendo è il cambio del workspace, ogni tanto impazzisce e decide di restartare il servizio compiz...

ora me la studio  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## edux

@me stesso: ricompilare compizconfig-python risolve il problema.

----------

## Nuitari

 *HeavyLord wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, vi posto una domanda (il mi primo post  ) ...
> 
> Spesse volte capita che i bordi e le barre del titolo delle finestre scompaiono misticamente, tutte le applicazioni lanciate successivamente rimangono senza bordi e senza finestre.
> 
> leggendo qua e là il problema potrebbe essere imputabile all'ordine di avvio degli script.
> ...

 

esattamente lo stesso problema con quasi lo stesso processore (amd64). In mattinata provo a riemergere alcune cose, non mi è ben chiaro dove stia il problema però....cercasi aiuto grassie  :Smile: 

riedit:

allora, forse sono in grado di spiegarmi un po meglio. Con fusion installato, alla partenza di kde se metto compiz-manager nell'autstart parte ma non parte emerald.

Se invece compiz-manager non è nell'autostart ma lo faccio partire manualmente, allora va tutto bene

Altra cosa: se alla partenza di kde compiz-manager non è nell'autostart e parte kde normale, nn vedo lo stesso i bordi delle finestre

come potrei fare per far partire automaticamente compiz-manager e avere i bordi delle finestre? ho inserito compiz-manager nella directory di kde autostart, e anche emerald, ma non se lo caga di striscio pare......scusate l'espressione  :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

ho un problema con compiz-fusion-plugins-extra:

```

...

...

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -DDATADIR='"/usr/share"' -DLIBDIR='"/usr/lib64"' -DLOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -DIMAGEDIR='"/usr/share/compiz"' -I../../include    -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT scalefilter.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/scalefilter.Tpo -c -o scalefilter.lo scalefilter.c

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../../include -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT scalefilter.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/scalefilter.Tpo -c scalefilter.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/scalefilter.o

scalefilter.c:39:18: error: text.h: No such file or directory

scalefilter.c: In function 'scalefilterRenderFilterText':

scalefilter.c:120: error: 'CompTextAttrib' undeclared (first use in this function)

scalefilter.c:120: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scalefilter.c:120: error: for each function it appears in.)

scalefilter.c:120: error: expected ';' before 'tA'

scalefilter.c:160: error: 'tA' undeclared (first use in this function)

scalefilter.c:169: error: 'TEXT_STYLE_BOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

scalefilter.c:169: error: 'TEXT_STYLE_NORMAL' undeclared (first use in this function)

scalefilter.c:174: error: 'TextRenderNormal' undeclared (first use in this function)

scalefilter.c:177: error: 'TEXT_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

scalefilter.c: At top level:

scalefilter.c:323: warning: no previous prototype for 'scalefilterUpdateFilter'

make[3]: *** [scalefilter.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999/work/plugins-extra/src/scalefilter'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999/work/plugins-extra/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999/work/plugins-extra'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999.ebuild, line 48:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects'
```

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ho seguito la tua guida ma la compilazione si blocca sul pacchetto compiz-fusion-plugins-extra:
> 
> 

 

Io ho risolto emergendo per ultimo per pacchetto. sono anche io su amd64 ed uso cairo-1.4.6 senza use png.

P.S. lucapost fai come ho fatto io. quando si blocca dai un emerge resume --skipfirst e lo lasci per ultimo. poi alla fine emerge -1 compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

dovrebbe andare

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi come risolvo quest'errore ?

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

in xorg ho messo :

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

----------

## ^Stefano^

ho visto che l'overlay sabayon contiene gli stessi pacchetti di xeffects, da cosa è derivata la decisione di usare quest'ultimo in tutte le guide?

visti i miei problemi sarei tentato di deletare xeffects e aggiungere sabayon. cosa ne dite?

----------

## riverdragon

Ho seguito la guida, la compilazione è andata in fondo senza alcun problema, e anche l'avvio non ha mostrato stranezze.

Ma dopo dieci minuti in cui non riuscivo né a cambiare tema, né a far funzionare i plugin, ho rimosso tutto e sono tornato a compiz di portage.

Aspetterò che arrivi qui anche compiz-fusion, e che magari sia possibile avere qualche guida nel frattempo  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

ciao

grazie alle dritte del forum l'accoppiata AIGLX + compiz-fusion funziona su amd-64 con scheda nvidia

Volevo arrivare allo stesso risultato su portatile x86 con scheda ati 9700 mobile. Anche in questo caso avevo gia' un AIGLX+ beryl funzionante e pensavo che il passaggio a compiz-fusion sarebbe stato quasi indolore. Premesso che sto utiizzando driver open radeon avendo da tempo abbandonato gli ati-drivers mi son trovato in questa situazione;

1) con kernel 2.6.17-r8 sembra funzionicchiare nel senso che alcuni plugin non vanno ma sembra che per il resto sia ok

2) passando a kernel + nuovo 2.6.21-r4, senza toccare il resto, pur senza messaggi di errore ottengo che le finestre sono senza bordo e non funziona nulla 

La domande sono queste:

1) compiz - fusion puo' funzionare su ati + AIGLX con kernel "nuovi"? Qualcuno e' riuscito a farlo andare e come?

2) come mai non esiste una versione compiz-fusion in portage? Questa domanda non e' strana visto che lo stesso identico portatile (di mio fratello) con ubuntu ha compiz-fusion + AIGLX funzionante; a volte mi sembra che ubuntu sia + avanti e questo e' strano -((((

grazie ciao

----------

## ^Stefano^

compiz-fusion non esiste in portage perchè è software altamente sperimentale. anche su ubuntù non è presente nei repo ufficiali, ma devi installare traversino o un repo con un nome simile.

----------

## lopio

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> compiz-fusion non esiste in portage perchè è software altamente sperimentale. anche su ubuntù non è presente nei repo ufficiali, ma devi installare traversino o un repo con un nome simile.

 

ciao 

ma si ha una vaga idea di quando potra' essere in portage?1 mese,2,1 anno?

Quello che non mi spiego e' come sia possibile che cambiando kernel ora il layout finestre non funzioni piu'. Potrebbe essere il modulo radeon del kernel troppo nuovo? Va mica ricompilato xorg per via di tale "dipendendenza"?

grazie

ciao

----------

## mrfree

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ma si ha una vaga idea di quando potra' essere in portage?1 mese,2,1 anno?

  Beh forse è presto per dirlo visto che non è stata ancora rilasciata nessuna versione "stabile"; gli ebuild che stiamo utilizzando prelevano i sorgenti direttamente dal repo git

----------

## energy+

x chi ha problemi con l'errore:

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Dopo ore e giorni di ricerca ho trovato questi parametri da passare al comando compiz-manager:

```

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz-manager

```

Questo a me con vga integrata su chipset intel 855gm ha funzionato.

Ora però ho io un problemino x chi sapesse aiutarmi.....

Se lancio il kde-window-manager per avere le title bar, ho come riflesso il problema che mi rimane un fastidiosa riga di qlche pixel sopra la taskbar e a lato del menu K.

ciao

----------

## X-Act!

Ciao a tutti.

Volevo fare due domandine prima di passare anch'io da beryl a compiz-fusion:

1) Uso kde e per lanciare beryl mi è bastato mettere in /etc/env.d/99kde-env

```
KDEWM=beryl-manager
```

Potrò fare qualcosa di simile anche con compiz-fusion?

2) Beryl-setting-manager consente, dalla sua iconcina, di switchare tra emerald e kwin (o qualsiasi altro): a parte l'icona nella traybar, c'è in compiz-fusion un modo (un comando, un menù, qualsiasi cosa) per cambiare windows-decorator "a caldo" cioè senza riavviare il wm?

E se c'è, funziona sufficientemente bene?

Grazie

----------

## edux

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> 1) Uso kde e per lanciare beryl mi è bastato mettere in /etc/env.d/99kde-env
> 
> Codice:
> 
> KDEWM=beryl-manager
> ...

 

Sì: 

```
KDEWM="/usr/bin/fusion-icon"
```

.

In questo modo ti parte il programma e l'icona nella task, quindi per rispondere alla seconda domanda:

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> 2) Beryl-setting-manager consente, dalla sua iconcina, di switchare tra emerald e kwin (o qualsiasi altro): a parte l'icona nella traybar, c'è in compiz-fusion un modo (un comando, un menù, qualsiasi cosa) per cambiare windows-decorator "a caldo" cioè senza riavviare il wm?
> 
> E se c'è, funziona sufficientemente bene? 

 

Dalla fusion-icon puoi cambiare il decorator (emerald-gtk-kde) e volendo puoi anche cambiare il win manager (compiz-kwin), ma non te lo consiglio al momento, giacchè questo significa terminare compiz, che nella maggior parte dei casi porta al freeze del sistema (con la versione attuale).

----------

## al1ta

 *skakz wrote:*   

> ho appena finito di installare compiz-fusion con una ATI radeon 9800PRO con AIGLX, driver video open e KDE.
> 
> devo dire funziona tutto bene.. però mancano dei plugin di beryl a cui mi ero affezionato..
> 
> ad ogni modo vi songilio di andare sul forum ufficiale o faq

 

mi piacerebbe tanto che funzionasse anche a me io ho una 9600 mobile

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)

non son riuscito assolutamente a farla andare in aiglx anche compilando

emerge -v =x11-base/x11-drm-20070314

emerge -v =xf86-video-ati-6.6.192

 *skakz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in particolare l'errore "compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing " come mi è stato suggerito sul forum si risolve (almeno per utenti ati) lanciando compiz con LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT settato ad 1

 

non mi ha funzionato nulla neanche in xgl qualunque cosa provo mi da sempre GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing ho provato tutti i tutorial ma non ho ancora raggiunto una svolta

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ma perchè???? sono nel caso pegiore? Non ho capito se la mia scheda video è supportata dal modulo radeon ma suppongo di no.... 

ho usato beryl con XGL fino a poco tempo fa.... dopo un aggiornamento dei drivers ati proprietari non mi è più partito ed ora sto provando a fare andare compiz-fusion ma senza successo

disperazione più totale

----------

## ^Stefano^

hai provato un downgrade dei driver? almeno scopri se sono quelli/quella versione

----------

## al1ta

si ho provato ma senza successo.... comunque... proprio in questo momento ho trovato la soluzione che fa al caso mio

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz-manager

così almeno in xgl mi va....

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, sto cercando di passare da beryl a compiz-fusion ma emergendo compiz-fusion quando prova ad installare compiz ottengo questo risultato:

```
 * git clone start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/app/compiz

Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compiz/

fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out)

fetch-pack from 'git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/app/compiz' failed.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 763:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1322:   Called git_src_unpack

  git.eclass, line 280:   Called git_fetch

  git.eclass, line 195:   Called die

!!! git.eclass: can't fetch from git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/app/compiz.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'

```

Ho provato a modificare il git nell'ebuild con l'indirizzo di opencompositing ma ottengo esattamente lo stesso risultato. Qualche idea?

----------

## lele_dj

Sto provando ad emergere compiz-fusion e purtroppo sono incappato in questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 11) x11-wm/compiz-9999 to /
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                             [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking auxfile checksums  ...                            [ ok ]
> ...

 

ho provato a riemergere autoconf ma nulla da fare .... 

cosa faccio....devo rinunciare o c'è una soluzione?

Come non detto ...... googleando un pochino ho scoperto che l'errore era dovuto al fatto che dovevo emergere gconf ... ora sto continuando l'emerge   :Razz: 

----------

## lele_dj

Ho appena finito l'installazione e devo dire che funziona proprio alla grande   :Razz:   .... avevo provato beryl ma non funzionava per niente bene .... non caricava il gestore di finestre e avevo dei freeze continui che mi obbligavano a riavviare X .... a volte dovevo riavviare addirittura il PC 

Ho una ati x800 pro AGP e funziona benissimo cn AIGLX   :Cool: 

Grazie per la guida   :Wink: 

----------

## sbranz

io sono abituato a usare i driver ati proprietari..ovvero ati-drivers qualcuno mi potrebbe indicare quali sarebbero i driver open?

E nel caso cosa cambia tra proprietari e open in rapporto alla qualita' e in rapporto anche a compiz-fusion

grazie  :Razz: 

ah dimenticavo che ho una ati X1600 mobility sul portatile  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Si sa quando questi ebuild faranno capolino in portage?

----------

## luigi.malago

ciao a tutti,

sto passando da compiz + compcomm a compz-fusion.

ho seguito la guida, disintallato i pacchetti che già avevo e cancelando i file di configurazione.

nella compilazione di compiz, ho però questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"cs de es fi fr hu it ja pl pt_BR sv zh_CN zh_TW af ar bg bn bs ca cy da el en_GB en_US et gl gu he hi hr id ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl pa pt ro ru sk sl sr ta tr uk vi xh zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT kconfig.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/kconfig.Tpo -c kconfig.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/kconfig.o
> 
> kconfig.cpp:20:21: error: kglobal.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

ho aggiornato l'overly, ma nulla cambia:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tux luigi # layman -S
> 
> * Running command "/usr/bin/svn update "/usr/local/layman/xeffects""...
> ...

 

grazie a tutti,

Luigi[/quote]

----------

## comio

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti,
> 
> sto passando da compiz + compcomm a compz-fusion.
> 
> ho seguito la guida, disintallato i pacchetti che già avevo e cancelando i file di configurazione.
> ...

 [/quote]

Compiz-9999 in quanto git si becca anche le incoerenze del caso. C'è qualche bug nel configure.ac... dovresti riprovare fra un paio di giorni, sperando che risolvano il problema (è scappato un "$" di troppo). Inoltre manca (credo) un file in metadatga (compiz-core.schemas.qualcosa).

ciao

luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

grazie mille comio,

il dubbio era mia, se mi mancava qualcosa o altro,

ora sto tranquillo, aspetto e vedremo  :Smile: 

Luigi

----------

## marco.mac

dando questo comando cosa dovrebbe comparire??? perchè  a me non compare niente...

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i aiglx
```

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> cosa dovrebbe comparire???

 

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i aiglx

```

come scritto nell'howto

----------

## al1ta

ciao

ho aggiornato compiz-fusion da poco ed ho notato un bel po di cose strane:

- xeffects mi ha portato dalla versione 0.5.22 alla versione 0.6.99 in 2 giorni. 

- con la versione 0.6.99 non mi compila più il plug in per lo screen saver compiz-users-pafy-screensaver

- gia dalla versione 0.5.22 non mi funziona più la selezione delle finestre: per passare da una finestra all'altra devo clickare sulla barra del windows manager, se clicco sulla finestra questa non mi viene portata in primo piano

- gia dalla versione 0.5.22 andando su "move windows" non riesco a deselezionare il parametro "snaoff maximize windows". Dopo un po il visto mi riappare nuovamente

qualcuno ha avuto i miei stessi problemi?

allego l'errore della compilazione del plugin per lo screensaver

emerge compiz-users-pafy-screensaver

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-plugins/compiz-users-pafy-screensaver-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * git update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/pafy/screensaver

 *    local clone: /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compiz-users-pafy-screensaver

 *    committish: master

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-users-pafy-screensaver-9999/work/screensaver

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-users-pafy-screensaver-9999/work/screensaver ...

convert   : screensaver.xml.in -> build/screensaver.xml

bcop'ing  : build/screensaver.xml -> build/screensaver_options.h

bcop'ing  : build/screensaver.xml -> build/screensaver_options.c

compiling : rotatingcube.cpp -> build/rotatingcube.loIn file included from rotatingcube.h:4,

                 from rotatingcube.cpp:1:

screensaver_internal.h:5:18: error: cube.h: No such file or directory

vector.h: In member function 'Vector Vector::toScreenSpace(CompScreen*) const':

vector.h:37: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

vector.h:38: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

vector.h: In member function 'Vector Vector::toCoordsSpace(CompScreen*) const':

vector.h:46: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

vector.h:47: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

matrix.h: At global scope:

matrix.h:15: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

matrix.h:15: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'CompTransform' with no type

matrix.h: In constructor 'Matrix::Matrix(int)':

matrix.h:15: error: 'mat' was not declared in this scope

matrix.h: In member function 'Matrix& Matrix::rotate(float, float, float, float)':

matrix.h:30: error: 'CompTransform' was not declared in this scope

matrix.h:30: error: expected primary-expression before ')' token

matrix.h:30: error: 'matrixRotate' was not declared in this scope

matrix.h: In member function 'Matrix& Matrix::scale(float, float, float)':

matrix.h:38: error: 'CompTransform' was not declared in this scope

matrix.h:38: error: expected primary-expression before ')' token

matrix.h:38: error: 'matrixScale' was not declared in this scope

matrix.h: In member function 'Matrix& Matrix::translate(float, float, float)':

matrix.h:46: error: 'CompTransform' was not declared in this scope

matrix.h:46: error: expected primary-expression before ')' token

matrix.h:46: error: 'matrixTranslate' was not declared in this scope

build/screensaver_options.h: At global scope:

build/screensaver_options.h:19: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '*' token

build/screensaver_options.h:58: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '*' token

build/screensaver_options.h:59: error: 'CompActionCallBackProc' has not been declared

build/screensaver_options.h:60: error: 'CompActionCallBackProc' has not been declared

build/screensaver_options.h:68: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

build/screensaver_options.h:84: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '*' token

build/screensaver_options.h:88: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

build/screensaver_options.h:100: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:45: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:46: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:47: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:53: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:62: error: 'HandleEventProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:72: error: 'CubeGetRotationProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:73: error: 'PreparePaintScreenProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:74: error: 'DonePaintScreenProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:75: error: 'PaintOutputProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:76: error: 'PaintWindowProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:77: error: 'PaintTransformedOutputProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:78: error: 'PaintBackgroundProc' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:94: error: 'GLushort' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:102: error: 'XEvent' has not been declared

screensaver_internal.h:106: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

screensaver_internal.h:106: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'ScreenPaintAttrib' with no type

screensaver_internal.h:110: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:114: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

screensaver_internal.h:117: error: 'Region' has not been declared

wrapper.h:12: error: 'XEvent' has not been declared

wrapper.h:28: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

wrapper.h:28: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'ScreenPaintAttrib' with no type

wrapper.h:31: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

wrapper.h:34: error: 'Region' has not been declared

wrapper.h:46: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

rotatingcube.h:17: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

rotatingcube.cpp: In member function 'bool ScreenRotatingCube::loadCubePlugin()':

rotatingcube.cpp:5: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

rotatingcube.cpp:6: error: 'findActivePlugin' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:11: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompPlugin'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:45: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompPlugin'

rotatingcube.cpp:14: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompPlugin'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:45: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompPlugin'

rotatingcube.cpp:16: error: 'getIntOptionNamed' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:16: error: 'CUBE_ABIVERSION' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:18: error: 'CompLogLevelError' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:19: error: 'compLogMessage' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:23: error: 'getIntOptionNamed' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp: In member function 'virtual bool ScreenRotatingCube::enable()':

rotatingcube.cpp:32: error: 'CUBE_SCREEN' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:37: error: 'cs' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:37: error: 'RotationManual' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:38: error: 'WRAP' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp: In member function 'virtual void ScreenRotatingCube::clean()':

rotatingcube.cpp:54: error: 'CUBE_SCREEN' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:55: error: 'cs' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:55: error: 'RotationNone' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp:56: error: 'UNWRAP' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp: In member function 'virtual void ScreenRotatingCube::preparePaintScreen(int)':

rotatingcube.cpp:72: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

rotatingcube.cpp:75: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

rotatingcube.cpp:77: error: 'struct ScreenSaverState' has no member named 'fadingIn'

rotatingcube.cpp:80: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct _CompScreen'

/usr/include/compiz/compiz.h:46: error: forward declaration of 'struct _CompScreen'

rotatingcube.cpp:82: error: 'struct ScreenSaverState' has no member named 'fadingOut'

rotatingcube.cpp:89: error: 'struct ScreenSaverState' has no member named 'fadingOut'

rotatingcube.cpp: In member function 'virtual void ScreenRotatingCube::donePaintScreen()':

rotatingcube.cpp:100: error: 'damageScreen' was not declared in this scope

rotatingcube.cpp: At global scope:

rotatingcube.cpp:104: error: 'Bool' does not name a type

make: *** [build/rotatingcube.lo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-users-pafy-screensaver-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  compiz-users-pafy-screensaver-9999.ebuild, line 35:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-users-pafy-screensaver-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da al1ta.

Ricordo che GLI OVERLAY NON SONO SUPPORTATI e come tali, le richieste di aiuto inerenti pacchetti provenienti o causate da overlay NON VANNO INSERITE NEL FORUM ITALIANO. 

----------

## maurs

 *al1ta wrote:*   

> - gia dalla versione 0.5.22 non mi funziona più la selezione delle finestre: per passare da una finestra all'altra devo clickare sulla barra del windows manager, se clicco sulla finestra questa non mi viene portata in primo piano

 

Io ho attualmente questo problema, e non riesco a risolverlo. Degli altri però nn te ne posso dare conferma. 

Qualcuno che sa come risolverlo? Qualcuno ha provato a downgradare la versione di compiz a quella del portage (5.2)?

----------

## flocchini

anche io sono finito nella trappola di

```

No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0 
```

il direct rendering e' abilitato, xorg.conf e' a posto, fino a settimana scorsa con un vecchio compiz-fusion cvs e xorg-server 1.3 andava tutto, oggi con xorg-server 1.4-r1 e compiz-fusion 0.52 non vado da nessuna parte. Idee?

----------

## Tigerwalk

sto seguendo la guida consigliatami da Scen per la compilazione di compiz-fusion 

( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566882.html )

Aggiunto l'overlay xeffects e modificato il make.conf

Modificato il /package.keywords

Installato cairo con le flag USE richieste.

Quando chiedo di emergere compiz-fusion

```
emerge -av compiz-fusion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "compiz-fusion".
```

Ho dato un nuovo emerge --sync && layman -S ma non cambia.

Cosa avrò sbagliato questa volta? Oppure ne frattempo è divenuta obsoleta anche la guida consigliatami ieri sera da Scen?  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai usato layman per mettere xeffects nel make.conf devi mettere

```
/usr/portage/local/xeffects/trunk
```

e non come da guida

```
/usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk
```

controlla il path ovviamente per essere sicuro che esista

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se hai usato layman per mettere xeffects nel make.conf devi mettere
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/local/xeffects/trunk
> ```
> ...

 

Fatto dopo aver controllato il path ma non trova ebuilds di nome compiz-fusion Boh!?

----------

## lavish

Tigerwalk cosa non ti e' chiaro del messaggio con cui ho bloccato il thread precedente? Le domande relative ad ebuild non ufficiali vanno nel forum di discussione NON in quello principale!

Ad ogni modo, se fai una domanda relativa ad una guida che stai seguendo, l'unico posto dove farla e' in coda a quel thread!

Effettuato il merge quindi...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Tigerwalk cosa non ti e' chiaro del messaggio con cui ho bloccato il thread precedente? Le domande relative ad ebuild non ufficiali vanno nel forum di discussione NON in quello principale!
> 
> Ad ogni modo, se fai una domanda relativa ad una guida che stai seguendo, l'unico posto dove farla e' in coda a quel thread!
> 
> Effettuato il merge quindi...

 

Scusa tanto, avevo capito che usando una guida obsoleta non era il caso di continuare nella discussione, non avevo letto tra le righe che dicevi di postare un un'altra subsezione ed in un altro post già attivo!

Chiedo venia!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Esiste la cartella /usr/portage/local/xeffects/trunk/x11-wm/compiz-fusion/? Posta un emerge --info

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Esiste la cartella /usr/portage/local/xeffects/trunk/x11-wm/compiz-fusion/? Posta un emerge --info

 

quella cartella non c'è...

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Sep 2007 05:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.1_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8,"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X aac acl acpi alsa amarok apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdread firefox footmaticdb fortran gb gcj gdbm gif gnome gpm hal howl iconv ipod ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jack java javascript jbig jikes jpeg kde ladspa ldap libnotify lm_sensor mad midi mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba session spl ssl svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd verbose vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xine xorg xprint xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="Intel Corporation 82801 (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa radeon fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mentre in /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk/x11-wm/compiz-fusion/ ce l'hai?

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho 

/usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk

e

/usr/local/portage/xeffect/experimental

Edit:

Risolto eliminando xeffects con layman -a xeffects e reinstallandolo con subversion.

Adesso stà compilando

Grazie

----------

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti ho kde-3.5.5 ed ho installato senza problemi compiz-fusion seguendo questa guida.

Ho una scheda grafica nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS, che ho configurato a dovere in xorg.conf come spiegato qui.

Una volta lanciato compiz-manager, compiz-fusion funziona perfettamente...l'unico problema è che se voglio spegnere il pc, non ci riesco!

Appena premo il pulsante "Spegni il computer", lo schermo diventa nero, lasciando visibile solo la freccettina del mouse, ed il pc si impalla.

Nessun'altro metodo di spegnerlo se non tenere premuto il pulsante di accensione....

Che fare?

----------

## lavish

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti ho kde-3.5.5 ed ho installato senza problemi compiz-fusion seguendo questa guida.

 

E allora perche' non hai postato qui visto che hai seguito questa guida che si basa su overlay non ufficiali e totalmente sperimentali?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Fatto il merge del thread...

----------

## canduc17

Ok...sorry.

----------

## noice

anche io ho seguito la guida alla lettera, ma compiz-fusion non mi funziona. Il pc è un amd64 con scheda video Nvidia GeForce4 440go, quindi uso la versione dei driver nvidia 1.0.9639. Ho installato anche fusion-icon ma quando lo lancio per far partire Compiz mi si cancellano tutti i bordi delle finestre e il pc si freeza, l'unica cosa per farlo ripartire è riavviare Kwin..l'errore che mi restituisce è il seguente:

```
 * Setting window manager to Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp

compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

ho letto qualcosa anche sul forum internazionale ma non sono riuscito ancora a risolvere..avete qualche idea?

grazie..

----------

## canduc17

Ok, ho risolto grazie a queste indicazioni.

In pratica per non avere più il freeze allo spegnimento ho modificato come segue /usr/local/bin/compiz-manager:

```
ARGS="--sm-disable --replace --indirect-rendering"  ---> modificato in ---> ARGS="--sm-disable --replace"

INDIRECT=1 --------------------------------------------> modificato in ---> INDIRECT=0
```

Ora il pc si spegne senza problemi.

Saluti!

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *noice wrote:*   

> ................ Ho installato anche fusion-icon...............

 

mi spieghi come?

Quando do emerge fusion-icon ottengo

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

Grazie!

----------

## noice

basta un

```
echo "x11-apps/fusion-icon **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

da root ovviamente..

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *noice wrote:*   

> basta un
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-apps/fusion-icon **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

si, grazie nel mentre ci ero arrivato ma mi sono bloccato perchè vuole un downgrade delle qt. A questo punto non so se installare con USE="-qt3 -qt4" oppure lasciare fare il downgrade.

Consigli?

----------

## noice

ok, dopo vari "esperimenti" sono riuscito a far partire il tutto..credo che il problema risiedesse nel non aver abilitato l'opzione "mostra icone sul desktop" nella configurazione del desktop.

Giusto per curiosita', se lancio fusion-icon da terminale mi restituisce la seguente stringa:

```
A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
```

qualcuno sa cosa potrebbe essere?

 *al1ta wrote:*   

> gia dalla versione 0.5.22 non mi funziona più la selezione delle finestre: per passare da una finestra all'altra devo clickare sulla barra del windows manager, se clicco sulla finestra questa non mi viene portata in primo piano

 

ho risolto questo problema nel seguente modo:

menu' K -> Impostazioni -> Centro di Controllo -> Desktop -> Comportamento delle finestre

selezionare "il focus segue il mouse" e spuntare la casella "Alza automaticamente" ed infine riselezionare "Fai click per il focus".

 :Wink: 

----------

## pinopineta

'sera..

Ottengo un segmentation fault, simile a quello di un tizio che ha postato un pò di tempo fà.

A quanto sembra non è stato risolto.

Ho seguito le procedure scritte in questo thread.

Dopo un pò, se avvio un'applicazione qualunque mi và in segmentation fault e i programmi che avvio dopo, partono ma non li visualizzo sotto X.  :Sad: 

( sono da amd64 con una nvidia quadro fx 360M )

P.S. @nuitari

Da un discorso su #gentoo:

[15:10] <flowolf> pino: credo che se dovessi leggere ancora un punto interrogativo ed il tuo nick sulla stessa riga

[15:10] <flowolf> potrei andare fuori di testa

AHAHAHHAAH   :Cool: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

salve,

quando lancio compiz-manager ho il seguente errore

```
$ compiz-manager -v

Looking for configuration file(s):

         Not found: /usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg/compiz-managerrc

         Loading /home/giuliano/.config/compiz-managerrc

Skipping nVidia check, using stored value.

Skipping Xgl check, using stored value.

Skipping FBConfig check, using stored value.

Skipping texture_from_pixmap check, using stored value.

Skipping non-power-of-two texture check, using stored value.

Skipping Composite extension check, using stored value.

Skipping Damage extension check, using stored value.

Skipping XSync extension check, using stored value.

Skipping screen detection check, using stored value.

Skipping "possible" test, using stored value.

Not writing config; allready exists.

Starting delayed decorator in the background: sleep 5 && emerald --replace &

Checks indicate compiz should work on your system

Exporting:

declare -x CLASSPATH="."

declare -x COLORTERM=""

declare -x CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

declare -x CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/revdep-rebuild"

declare -x CVS_RSH="ssh"

declare -x DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-2N8Z9JYy1k,guid=ce88d2be46b7d89238859a0046f69551"

declare -x DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

declare -x DISPLAY=":0.0"

declare -x DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

declare -x EDITOR="/bin/nano"

declare -x GCC_SPECS=""

declare -x GDK_USE_XFT="1"

declare -x GS_LIB="/home/giuliano/.fonts"

declare -x GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/giuliano/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/giuliano/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

declare -x GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/giuliano/.gtkrc:/home/giuliano/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc"

declare -x G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

declare -x G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

declare -x HOME="/home/giuliano"

declare -x INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

declare -x JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

declare -x JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

declare -x JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

declare -x KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5"

declare -x KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

declare -x KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

declare -x KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

declare -x KONSOLE_DCOP="DCOPRef(konsole-16401,konsole)"

declare -x KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION="DCOPRef(konsole-16401,session-1)"

declare -x LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

declare -x LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

declare -x LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

declare -x LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

declare -x LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib/dri"

declare -x LOGNAME="giuliano"

declare -x LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

declare -x MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/opera/share/man"

declare -x OLDPWD

declare -x OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

declare -x PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

declare -x PATH="/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

declare -x PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

declare -x PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10"

declare -x PWD="/home/giuliano"

declare -x PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

declare -x QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

declare -x QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

declare -x SESSION_MANAGER="local/tigergen:/tmp/.ICE-unix/16153"

declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"

declare -x SHLVL="3"

declare -x TERM="xterm"

declare -x USER="giuliano"

declare -x WINDOWID="46137349"

declare -x XCURSOR_THEME="default"

declare -x XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg"

declare -x XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

declare -x XDM_MANAGED="/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched,rsvd,method=classic"

Executing: compiz --sm-disable --replace --indirect-rendering ccp

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

Qualcuno sa indicarmi la via?

----------

## mambro

Il discorso delle finestre senza bordi non ho mica capito come si risolve...

----------

## noice

a me è bastato abilitare l'opzione "mostra icone sul desktop" nella configurazione del desktop e poi lanciare fusion-icon. Come gestore dei temi uso Emerald..

----------

## desiderato

Ciao belli. Il problema e' molto semplice ho nstallato compiz+fusion ed esmerald seguendo le indicazioni ul forum e howto su wiki. La questione e' che non riesco a farlo partire innanzitutto ed in secondo luogo credo di avere dei problemi anche SE non ne vengo a capo.

Bon, qualcuno ha idee su come configurare in un modo ottimale xorg innanzitutto, ed ancora come far partire compiz invece di far partire il theme di default?

Tenete presente che ho KDE 3.5.7. Baci

----------

## noice

 *desiderato wrote:*   

> Ciao belli. Il problema e' molto semplice ho nstallato compiz+fusion ed esmerald seguendo le indicazioni ul forum e howto su wiki. La questione e' che non riesco a farlo partire innanzitutto

  e cioe'? posta qualche output dei messaggi di errore..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ed in secondo luogo credo di avere dei problemi anche SE non ne vengo a capo.
> 
> Bon, qualcuno ha idee su come configurare in un modo ottimale xorg innanzitutto

 

dipende sempra dall'hardware del tuo pc..ma devi aprire un topic nuovo per questo (un topic = un problema), comunque ti consiglio di cercare un po' nel forum e nella documentazione..di solito si trova tutto  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

>  ed ancora come far partire compiz invece di far partire il theme di default?
> 
> Tenete presente che ho KDE 3.5.7. Baci

 io ho creato un piccolo eseguibile in .kde/Autostart così compiz-fusion viene caricato appena si carica il desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## silvius

Non riesco a trovare il pacchetto :

```
x11-apps/ccsm
```

Premetto che sto provando ad installare ora compiz-fusion, anzi forse ora si chiama solo compiz...giusto ?

Saluto

----------

## noice

hai aggiunto l'overlay xeffects?

credo si chiami ancora compiz-fusion..se non sbaglio compiz è quello da cui è derivato..

----------

## silvius

 *noice wrote:*   

> hai aggiunto l'overlay xeffects?
> 
> credo si chiami ancora compiz-fusion..se non sbaglio compiz è quello da cui è derivato..

 

Si, ho aggiunto l' overlay xeffects, ma non lo vedo....quindi non è normale ?

Tu, il pacchetto 'ccsm' lo vedi ?

Saluto

----------

## noice

 *silvius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, ho aggiunto l' overlay xeffects, ma non lo vedo....quindi non è normale ?
> 
> 

 hai fatto questi passaggi? controllato che i path corrispondano ai tuoi? ( io per esempio ho creato /usr/portage/local per gli overlay)

```

# emerge -av subversion

# cd /usr/local/portage

# svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects

# nano /etc/make.conf        aggiungi PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

```

 *Quote:*   

> Tu, il pacchetto 'ccsm' lo vedi ?

 

si

```
$ eix ccsm

[I] x11-apps/ccsm [1]

     Available versions:  (~)0.5.2 (**)9999

     Installed versions:  9999(15:53:58 18/09/2007)

     Homepage:            http://opencompositing.org

     Description:         Compizconfig Settings Manager (git)

[1] /usr/portage/local/xeffects/trunk

```

ps. ma sono io oppure questo thread è mooolto largo?

----------

## silvius

Grazie, avevo un casino con layman....ho sistemato tutto, o quasi.

Adesso sto provando ad utilizzare compiz....ma non mi prende le combinazioni dei tasti, impostate con ccsm, perchè ???

Sessione di compiz:

```
M90 ~ $ compiz-start

NVIDA detected

Using KDE decorator

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't

compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to

^[[1;7AX Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2600d7b

X Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 11

  Major opcode:  53

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2400ef8

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  29

  Resource id:  0x2400ef8

X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter) 4

  Major opcode:  54

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2400ef8

X Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 11

  Major opcode:  53

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2400ef9

X Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 11

  Major opcode:  53

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x2400efa

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x2400ef9

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x2400efa

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 191

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  6

  Resource id:  0x2400efc

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 191

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x2400efc

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 191

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  6

  Resource id:  0x2400efc

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 191

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x2400efc

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 191

  Major opcode:  158

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x2400efc

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 191

  Major opcode:  158

```

Saluto

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> salve,
> 
> quando lancio compiz-manager ho il seguente errore
> 
> ```
> ...

 

up!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## unz

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno sa indicarmi la via?
> 
> up! 

 

Già letto questo? -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting#GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap_is_missing

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   
> 
> Qualcuno sa indicarmi la via?
> 
> up!  
> ...

 

purtroppo si! No ho comunque risolto. Strano comunque, perchè con lo stesso hardware, con altra distro, funzionava beryl e funziona compiz! Boh!?

----------

## napass

mentre cerco di installare emerald mi viene fuori un errore di compilazione... a quanto ho capito manca il files "cairo-xlib.h".

ho provato a compilare cairo con tutte le flag use necessarie ma mi viene fuori sempre questo errore :

```

In file included from ../include/engine.h:3,

                 from emerald.c:22:

../include/emerald.h:37:24: error: cairo-xlib.h: No such file or directory

emerald.c: In function 'copy_from_defaults_if_needed':

emerald.c:49: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

make[2]: *** [emerald.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from ../include/engine.h:3,

                 from themer.c:22:

../include/emerald.h:37:24: error: cairo-xlib.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [themer.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2/work/emerald-0.5.2/libengine'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2/work/emerald-0.5.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   emerald-0.5.2.ebuild, line 38:   Called die

 * 

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects/'

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   emerald-0.5.2.ebuild, line 38:   Called die

 * 

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects/'

```

qualche idea in merito??   :Very Happy: 

ciao ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## lele_dj

 *napass wrote:*   

> mentre cerco di installare emerald mi viene fuori un errore di compilazione... a quanto ho capito manca il files "cairo-xlib.h".
> 
> ho provato a compilare cairo con tutte le flag use necessarie ma mi viene fuori sempre questo errore :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sei sicuro che Cairo ha anche la USE "x" attivata? ... è un 'idea   :Idea: 

----------

## gutter

```
../include/emerald.h:37:24: error: cairo-xlib.h: No such file or directory 
```

Che versione di Cairo hai installato?

----------

## Tigerwalk

beh, poco male! Visto che non è proprio possibile riuscire ad utilizzarlo sulla mia gentoo, unemergo compiz-fusion e me lo godrò quando avvio l'altra distro...

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0
```

----------

## Manwhe

se usi una scheda intel ,installi fusion-icon e imposti indirect Rendering nelle Compiz Option  :Smile: 

Chiedo venia non avevo letto tutta la lista dei messaggi  :Sad:  , cmq rieso a farlo giarare con scheda intel e xorg con aiglx

----------

## Tigerwalk

non va..... fa niente, grazie.

----------

## niugentoo

Ragazzi, in questo momento utilizzo in maniera più che soddisfacente beryl, di fatto compiz non mi soddisfaceva, finestre sempre senza bordi, e rallentava vistosamente, beryl per quanto se ne parli male per la sua instabilità fino ad ora non ho avuto grossi problemi, e mi va pure molto veloce, ma sento parlare che è un progetto vecchio che ormai non c'è più e che ora ci sta compiz-fusion, ho dato un giorno emerge --sync && layman -S per aggiornare il tutto, e mi sono finalmente trovato alcuni pacchetti di compiz-fusion, apparte che non c'era fusion-icon e voi dite di averlo messo, poi non c'era il compiz-manager e ho dovuto crearlo come letto in un post, ma se lo faccio partire non mi carica compiz, o meglio non funziona bene e come io voglio, e non carica il manager nella traybar come accadeva in sabayon...so solo che attualmente sono ancora spinto a usare beryl che mi funziona più che bene!

Ciao e grazie anticipatamente

----------

## riverdragon

Compiz fusion è in portage.

Problema risolto numero 1: l'ebuild di  dev-python/compizconfig-python ha un (molto grossolano) errore: non installa nulla, quindi ccsm non parte. Bisogna aggiungere in fondo le righe

```
src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

        dodoc TODO || "dodoc failed"

}
```

Problema risolto numero 2: non funziona il tasto super in gnome 2.20 con le impostazioni di default; bisogna andare in Sistema->Preferenze->Tastiera quindi selezionare il tab Opzioni di disposizione, il menu Selettore terzo livello e deselezionare "Premere uno dei tasti Win per scegliere il 3° livello" (io ho messo "Premere il tasto Win destro per scegliere il 3° livello", anche se non ho ben chiaro cosa sia questo terzo livello).

Problema irrisolto numero 1: i temi di emerald sono veramente pacchiani, ho scelto il meno brutto ma ancora non mi piace. Proprio adesso che il mio tema è il nuovo meraviglioso clearlooks, i bordi finestra sono brutti! Per caso si sa se è previsto il supporto ai temi metacity prima o poi?

Problema irrisolto numero 2: anche modificando compiz-manager (che non è incluso in alcun ebuild, male!) per far partire gtk-window-decorator, di default parte emerald. Se invece lancio da terminale gtk-window-decorator --replace & funziona, ma vorrei che partisse automaticamente. Qualcuno conosce un sistema funzionante?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io uso fusion-icon e non ho nessunissimo problema ne con il decoratore ne con il WM, almeno per quello che riguarda la partenza...

----------

## riverdragon

Io non sto usando overlay, non c'è nessuna fusion-icon.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

beh puoi sempre aggiungere l'overlay xeffects, copiarti l'ebuild e toglierlo... e' il compotamento che di solito tengo io... certo non ci si puo' aspettare che tutti i spftare entrino a far parte del tree ufficiale ma non vedo il motivo di non utilizzare altri strumenti.

----------

## niugentoo

Ho appena installato compiz-fusion, noto che va piuttosto bene, abbastanza veloce come prima, e sono per ora soddisfatto, l'unico fatto è ke ogni tanto noto qualche piccolo scatto, niente di preoccupante, sono cose minime, ma se riuscissi ad averlo anche senza il minimo scatti sarei più che soddisfatto, anche se già lo sono che finalmente ho compiz-fusion funzionante, senza grossi problemi e ho una gentoo perfettamente funzionante, o quasi!

----------

## Apetrini

Dovresti postare qualche dato in piu... per esempio il minimo è sapere che scheda video hai e che driver usi...

----------

## niugentoo

Ah si scusa...ho una scheda nvidia geforce 7300 GT agp da 512 MB e ho i driver nvidia-driver 100 e qualcosa.

Ho modificato lo xorg come rischiesto...con beryl andava senza scatti, con compiz-fusione qualche scatto lo fa...

----------

## niugentoo

Ora sembrerebbe andar più veloce e senza scatti, ho attivato l'opzione Loose binding e va più veloce, è risaputa questa cosa che con compiz bisognava attivare questa opzione per mandarlo più veloce?

Pure se ancora dico, mai dire mai...a impressione sembra più veloce...

----------

## Tigerwalk

prima che qualche mod. ti salti alla gola, chiedi di accodare la discussione a questa già aperta

D'altronde, la precedente, ti era già stata spostata......

----------

## lavish

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> prima che qualche mod. ti salti alla gola, chiedi di accodare la discussione a questa già aperta
> 
> D'altronde, la precedente, ti era già stata spostata......

 

Ora che compiz-fusion e' presente in portage, possiamo iniziare a tollerare problematiche correlate ad esso nella sezione principale.. certo e' che, vista la tipologia del sw (sperimentale ancora) e visto che esiste un how-to apposito nella sezione di documentazione, sarebbe stato piu' opportuno postare direttamente qui  :Smile: 

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da niugentoo.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> prima che qualche mod. ti salti alla gola, chiedi di accodare la discussione a questa già aperta
> 
> D'altronde, la precedente, ti era già stata spostata......

 

Ma i moderatori Gentoo mordono???

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   prima che qualche mod. ti salti alla gola, chiedi di accodare la discussione a questa già aperta
> 
> D'altronde, la precedente, ti era già stata spostata...... 
> 
> Ma i moderatori Gentoo mordono???

 

A volte si (ma non sempre per fortuna)!  :Very Happy: 

edit by randomaze: solitamente quelli che non mordono hanno un coltello in tasca, sempre pronto, onde evitare problemi in futuro....  :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## Tigerwalk

Per evitare problemi con morsi e coltelli, posto quì un problema di compilazione di compiz-fusion!

Visto che non riuscivo ad avere la meglio con il problema segnalato qualche post più su, ho unemerso il pacchetto di xeffect con tutte le dipendenze, cancellate le ./directory nella /home e provato a ricompilare il pacchetto in portage, ma ricevo un errore che posto sotto

```
..............................................................

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"compizconfig-backend-gconf\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"compizconfig-backend-gconf\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"0.6.0\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"compizconfig-backend-gconf 0.6.0\"" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"maniac@opencompositing.org\" -DVERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"compizconfig-backend-gconf\" -DVERSION=\"0.6.0\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TIME_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/compizconfig -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gconf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gconf.Tpo -c gconf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gconf.o

<command line>:1:1: warning: "VERSION" redefined

<command line>:1:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

gconf.c: In function 'readActionValue':

gconf.c:835: error: 'CCSSettingActionValue' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:835: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

gconf.c:835: error: for each function it appears in.)

gconf.c:835: error: expected ';' before 'action'

gconf.c:837: error: 'action' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:874: warning: implicit declaration of function 'ccsStringListToEdges'

gconf.c:874: warning: nested extern declaration of 'ccsStringListToEdges'

gconf.c:944: warning: implicit declaration of function 'ccsSetAction'

gconf.c:944: warning: nested extern declaration of 'ccsSetAction'

gconf.c: In function 'readIntegratedOption':

gconf.c:1168: error: 'CCSSettingActionValue' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1168: error: expected ';' before 'action'

gconf.c:1169: error: 'action' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1170: warning: implicit declaration of function 'ccsGetAction'

gconf.c:1170: warning: nested extern declaration of 'ccsGetAction'

gconf.c:1252: error: expected ';' before 'action'

gconf.c: In function 'readOption':

gconf.c:1304: error: 'TypeAction' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c: At top level:

gconf.c:1433: error: expected ')' before '*' token

gconf.c: In function 'setButtonBindingForSetting':

gconf.c:1629: error: 'CCSSettingActionValue' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1629: error: expected ';' before 'action'

gconf.c:1635: error: 'TypeAction' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1638: error: 'action' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1638: error: 'CCSSettingValueUnion' has no member named 'asAction'

gconf.c: In function 'writeIntegratedOption':

gconf.c:1707: error: 'CCSSettingValueUnion' has no member named 'asAction'

gconf.c:1792: error: 'CCSSettingValueUnion' has no member named 'asAction'

gconf.c:1794: error: 'CCSSettingValueUnion' has no member named 'asAction'

gconf.c: In function 'resetOptionToDefault':

gconf.c:1839: error: 'TypeAction' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c: In function 'writeOption':

gconf.c:1922: error: 'TypeAction' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1924: error: 'CCSSettingActionValue' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1924: error: expected ';' before 'value'

gconf.c:1925: error: 'value' undeclared (first use in this function)

gconf.c:1928: warning: implicit declaration of function 'writeActionValue'

gconf.c:1928: warning: nested extern declaration of 'writeActionValue'

make[1]: *** [gconf.lo] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0/work/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0/settings-backend'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line  705:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.
```

qualcuno sa dirmi cosa fare?

Grazie

[EDIT]: "risolto" unemergendo i pacchetti di portage che danno errore con gconf.c e riemergendo quelli di xeffects. Adesso però non trovo l'ebuild di fusion-icon..... ne sapete qualcosa?

----------

## tzimbar

Anche io approfitto di questo post per chiedere un paio di cosine...

Ho da poco per le mani il portatile nuovo-nuovo ( guardate e sbavate  :Razz:  http://www.santech.it/notebook/X3620.htm ), e sto mettendoci su la cara vecchia Gentoo...

Essendo partito da un'installazione "minimal" ed installando mano a mano i pacchetti che mi servono, sono giunto a confrontarmi con compiz-fusion (versione 0.6.0). Dopo aver installato X, KDE e gli ultimi driver della NVidia (quindi closed-source), ed aver abilitato (credo, almeno: nei log sembrano tutti felici e contenti) AIGLX, mi son emergiato il meta-pacchetto compiz-fusion.

Il mio problema e' che tutto viene compilato per il meglio senza dare errori di sorta, ma non riesco ad avviarlo... Cioe', io scrivo

```
compiz-start
```

e lui mi dice

```
NVIDIA detected

Using KDE decorator
```

e basta, poi sta li' e non si vedono cambiamenti apprezzabili (a parte la sparizione dei bordi delle finestre)

E tutto questo nonostante io nella configurazione (quella bella finestrella che si richiama con 

```
ccsm
```

) gli ho detto di usare emerald come decoratore (sezione "Window Decoration", command: "emerald --replace")...   :Shocked: 

Qualcuno di voi e' tanto esperto nel settore da sapermi dare qualche dritta?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tzimbar

Aggiornamento! A forza di girare per forum, ho scoperto che scrivendo questo comando:

```
compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &
```

Il simpatico compiz-fusion si avvia correttamente, con tanto di effetti speciali e decorazione delle finestre!  :Very Happy: 

Cio' che non capisco e' il significato del comando  :Smile: 

----------

## lowerstring

Oggi ho cercato di fare il salto da beryl (che funzionava perfettamente) a compiz-fusion, ma purtroppo ho incontrato vari problemi. Purtroppo ho fatto un errore e ho saltato l'aggiunta dell'overlay xeffect, ho emerso i vari pacchetti e solo dopo mi sono reso conto della dimenticanza. A quel punto ho aggiunto xeffect ma tentando di riemergere compiz-fusion ottengo un

```

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-wm/compiz-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/compiz-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/emerald-9999" [ebuild])

```

Ho cercato nel forum e ho trovato varie discussioni a riguardo, purtroppo però parlavano di compilazioni fallite e non sono riuscito a venire a capo di questo errore. Grazie per l'aiuto.

AGGIORNAMENTO

Ho risolto facendo un nuovo sync, ero convinto di averlo già fatto dopo aver aggiunto xeffect ma evidentemente mi sbagliavo, ora il problema è che compiz si carica ma non c'è modo di far comparire le decorazioni, dopo aver lanciato compiz provo con "emerald --replace" ma non succede assolutamente nulla. suggerimenti?

AGGIORNAMENTO

Problema risolto, mancava una riga nel mio xorg.conf

----------

## ai_ja_nai

Ciao a tutti, ho letto tutto i thread e ho assistito a una valanga di gente che ha risolto...

Il mio problema è il solito: 

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

nonostante in glxinfo appaia eccome, sia lato client che lato server.

Ho compilato tutto correttamente, dall'overlay di Sabayon.

Ho un amd64 con ati xpress 200M in aiglx con 8.42.3, kernel 2.6.23

----------

## ai_ja_nai

Qualcuno a cui sta roba funzioni e abbia la ati posterebbe il suo glxinfo?

----------

## unz

mobility radeon - ati x1400 con aiglx attivo

```
unz@gunzLess ~ $ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_meminfo, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

    GL_WIN_swap_hint, WGL_EXT_swap_control

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x43 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x44 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x45 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x46 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x47 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x48 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x49 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4a 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x65 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x66 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x6f 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x71 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

----------

## table

Ciao amici, ho provato ad installare compiz fusion, visto che Beryl non esiste più in portage.

Utilizzo kde 3.5.8

Mi sto affidanto ai pacchetti stabili, senza usare Layman quindi.

Ho una scheda video nvidia ge force go 7600 256 Mb.

Provo a lanciare:

```
compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &
```

E compiz funziona, ma mancano i bordi delle finestre, nonostante emerald sia correttamente emergiato   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aiutatemi amici pinguini   :Very Happy: 

----------

## canduc17

@ table: magari questo ti aiuta...

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Mi aggrego alla richiesta di aiuto di ai_ja_nai, anch'io ho quest'errore:

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

e similmente a lui ho un portatile asus AMD64 con scheda ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 configurata grazie al driver closed 8.42.3 con AIGLX abilitato. Anche a me 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

risponde

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

Qualcuno sà come modificare il codice che viene proposto in questo link che funzioni per Gentoo (con KDE)...o magari qualcuno ha risolto per altre vie?

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

EDIT: ho risolto digitando in successione questi 2 comandi:

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

gtk-window-decorator --replace &
```

----------

## table

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ table: magari questo ti aiuta...
> 
> 

 

Ok, risolto.

Ora però vorrei riportare un paio di problemini:

1)Quando uso firefox lo scrolling è lentissimo e rende il tutto praticamente inutilizzabile. Sapete se c'è una soluzione a questo problema?

2)non ho trovato l'icona, quella che mi permette da lì di accedere al emerald-theme-manager o alle impostazioni di compiz. il comando fusion-icon non esiste   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie x ora

----------

## koma

Ciao ragazzi !

Ho messo compiz Fusion (e devo dire chè è + stabile questo che beryl), ho solo un problema il passsaggio tra una finestra e l'altra (senza switch di alt+tsb ma semplicemente cliccando sulla finestra che è dietro) non me la porta in primo piano a meno che non selezioni la barra del titolo. Solo allora passa in primo piano.

Penso che sia dovuto a una qualche configurazione sbagliata.

Qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?

----------

## gutter

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)non ho trovato l'icona, quella che mi permette da lì di accedere al emerald-theme-manager o alle impostazioni di compiz. il comando fusion-icon non esiste  
> 
> 

 

Lo trovi nell'overlay xeffects.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ table: magari questo ti aiuta...
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
> 
> Mi aggrego alla richiesta di aiuto di ai_ja_nai, anch'io ho quest'errore:
> ...

 

beati voi, a me anche con questi comandi

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

eppure 

```
~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

E non riesco a capire perchè con Sabayon, sulla stessa macchina, compiz-fusion va una bellezza......

----------

## CarloJekko

se hai fusion icon prova a fare così

vai su setting manager  poi su general poi su Focus&Raise e spunta la sezione Fare clic per attivare

----------

## koma

si seleziona la barra del titolo ma non porta in primo piano la finetra

Ho notato che se metto su Raise Windows=Button1 finalmente porta la finestra in primo piano.... peccato che ovunque io clicchi ora non fa nulla apparte potarmi in primo piano la finestra  :Very Happy: 

Mi sa che è un baco

----------

## lavish

fatto il merge del thread aperto da koma

----------

## canduc17

Curiosità: come posso fare perchè questi due comandi:

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

gtk-window-decorator --replace &
```

vengano eseguiti in automatico ad ogni avvio di kde? (solo per il mio utente, però...)

Il file /usr/bin/compiz-manager descritto all'inizio di questo thread è quindi inutile?

O magari e possibile inserire le due righe in compiz-manager e poi lanciare quello all'avvio di kde?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Curiosità: come posso fare perchè questi due comandi:
> 
> ```
> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &
> 
> ...

 

crei un file del genere

```
#!/bin/sh

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

gtk-window-decorator --replace &
```

fai un chmod +x sul file per renderlo eseguibile e lo sbatti in $HOME/.kde/Autostart

----------

## canduc17

Bella. Funziona!

L'unica cosa che ancora non và bene è emerald...l'ho installato, ma non riesco a cambiare tema delle finestre...

In un altro pc basta cliccare un tema diverso da quello in uso che subito il tema cambia, ma sul mio portatile non funziona e devo utilizzare quello di default...

Che fare?

----------

## ai_ja_nai

Ragazzi, vi saluto.

Dopo poco meno di un anno su gentoo ho imparato tante cose, ma la mia vita non può essere stare a compilare in eterno e a fixare tutto quello che non funziona.

Passo a Fedora.

Good luck, guyz!  :Smile: 

----------

## canduc17

@ ai_ja_nai: peccato...sappi che con le distribuzioni precompilate i problemi non sono minori, anzi...Io non mi sono mai trovato bene perchè quando c'era un problema era un casino metterlo a posto! Molto più che con Gentoo...Buona fortuna anche a te!

----------

## GabrieleB

da dove seleziono le azioni del mouse ?

Spiego con un esempio: Il plugin scale (scala) si attiva quando il mouse va nell'angolo in alto a dx. Io vorrei modificarlo in modo che agisca quando il mouse va in masso a dx. Con beryl mi ricordo di averlo fatto ...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

con il comodissimo configuratore di compiz-fusion... basta farci un giro e guardare attentamente la sezione action

----------

## GabrieleB

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> con il comodissimo configuratore di compiz-fusion... basta farci un giro e guardare attentamente la sezione action

 

insomma bastava disattivare il plugin "fette di salame sugli occhi" ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *koma wrote:*   

>  ho solo un problema il passsaggio tra una finestra e l'altra (senza switch di alt+tsb ma semplicemente cliccando sulla finestra che è dietro) non me la porta in primo piano a meno che non selezioni la barra del titolo. Solo allora passa in primo piano.
> 
> 

 

disabilita l' "integrazione con l'ambiente grafico" dal menu preferenze

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   con il comodissimo configuratore di compiz-fusion... basta farci un giro e guardare attentamente la sezione action 
> 
> insomma bastava disattivare il plugin "fette di salame sugli occhi" ?  

 

non avrei saputo essere piu' preciso!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ReDirEct__

Installato compiz-fusion da xeffects e funziona tutto egregiamente... però ora vorrei far partire compiz passando direttamente per /etc/env.d/99kde-env. Se metto fusion-icon come windows manager come faccio a  passargli gli argomenti che utilizzerei per far partire compiz da conosole tipo:

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --indirect-rendering --ignore-desktop-hints --sm-disable --loose-bindings ccsm &
```

? 

C'è qualche file di configurazione che posso editare? Se altrimenti volessi utilizzare uno script con le opzioni che ho detto sopra e avviare fusion-icon attraverso l'autostart di kde (o in un secondo momento cmq), c'è un modo per far partire lo stesso fusion-icon senza che ricarichi di nuovo il wm? Perchè suppongo che ricaricando il wm mi annulli le opzioni che gli ho passato tramite lo script.... o no?

Tra l'altro vorrei sapere a cosa servono tutte le opzioni sopracitate perchè in rete non ho trovato roba molto esaustiva sul cosa facciano. Per il momento ho solo capito che loose-bindings dovrebbe aumentare le performance (credo, perchè a me invece succede il contrario).

Edit: Ora che ho guardato però... non mi ritrovo 99kde-env in env.d... dove calvolo sta? Mi ricordo di averlo già modificato in passato quando usavo beryl  :Confused: ...

----------

## GabrieleB

googleando ho visto che e' un problema comune, ma non ho trovato soluzione.

Ecco il comportamento di mplayer (ma anche in vlc succede):

- XV, GL, GL2 si vede a scatti

- X11 si vede bene, ma non si riesce ad andare a tutto schermo.

Uso compiz-fusion con ati-drivers

Aggiungo la sezione di xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "DPMS" "TRUE"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option  "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option "AccelMethod" "xaa"

        Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option "MaxGARTSize" "128"

        Option "nomtrr"

EndSection

```

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da GabrieleB...

----------

## shun

salute ragazzi, ho letto e riletto la guida di compiz presente nel forum, ma non riesco a farmi quadrare una cosa:

nella guida dice:

------------------------

- Evitare il bug delle finestre nere

Se avete una scheda nVidia, dopo un po' di tempo di utilizzo potreste notate che all'apertura di una nuova applicazione, la finestra appare oscurata. Per risolvere questo bug dovete modificare leggermente lo script compiz-manager. Cercate la linea:

Codice:

ARGS="--sm-disable --replace"

e modificatela in questo modo:

Codice:

ARGS="--sm-disable --replace --indirect-rendering"

adesso riavviate xorg. 

----------------------

io vado su /usr/bin/compiz-manager editandolo con nano, pero non trovo nessuna riga di nome ARGS...

l'ho aggiunta ma la finestra nera permane sempre....

dove sbaglio?

----------

## lavish

 *shun wrote:*   

> ho letto e riletto la guida di compiz presente nel forum, ma non riesco a farmi quadrare una cosa [...]
> 
> dove sbaglio?

 

Sbagli sezione!

Se leggi la guida e hai problemi con degli aspetti inerenti ad essa, perche' non posti in coda?!

Fatto il merge del post di shun...

----------

## koma

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*    ho solo un problema il passsaggio tra una finestra e l'altra (senza switch di alt+tsb ma semplicemente cliccando sulla finestra che è dietro) non me la porta in primo piano a meno che non selezioni la barra del titolo. Solo allora passa in primo piano.
> 
>  
> 
> disabilita l' "integrazione con l'ambiente grafico" dal menu preferenze

 

Perfetto funziona Grazie! Però ora smanettando ho tolto l'animazione stile exposè... dove diamine è finita?  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## table

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perfetto funziona Grazie! Però ora smanettando ho tolto l'animazione stile exposè... dove diamine è finita?  

 

Window Management -> Scale

----------

## GabrieleB

questa e' bella !

da ieri (non chiedetemi cosa ho fatto perche' sosterro' la mia innocenza a oltranza) il focus delle 3 icone della barra in alto a dx (minimize, unmaximize e close) si e' spostato di una decina di pixel a destra   :Shocked: 

quindi per dare "unmaximize" devo cliccare su "close" e per dare un close devo andare quasi sul bordo finestra ....

----------

## table

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> questa e' bella !
> 
> da ieri (non chiedetemi cosa ho fatto perche' sosterro' la mia innocenza a oltranza) il focus delle 3 icone della barra in alto a dx (minimize, unmaximize e close) si e' spostato di una decina di pixel a destra  
> 
> quindi per dare "unmaximize" devo cliccare su "close" e per dare un close devo andare quasi sul bordo finestra ....

 

Prova a cambiare tema di emerald   :Wink: 

----------

## GabrieleB

anche cambiando il tema non funzia  :Sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica cosa che ancora non và bene è emerald...l'ho installato, ma non riesco a cambiare tema delle finestre...
> 
> 

 

se hai KDE usa questi comandi per avviare compiz:

```

#!/bin/sh

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

emerald --replace &

```

anche io avevo copincollato da un precedente post in cui il decorator era il GTK e non mi andavano i temi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate ma io ho un problema nell'installare il pacchetto compiz-plugins-screensaver.

Non riesco in alcun modo ad evitare che esca questo messaggio:

```
Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-libs/compiz-bcop-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/compiz-bcop-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-screensaver-9999" [ebuild])
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusate ma io ho un problema nell'installare il pacchetto compiz-plugins-screensaver.
> 
> Non riesco in alcun modo ad evitare che esca questo messaggio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hai provato a mettere quel pacchetto in 

```
/etc/portage/package.keyword 
```

e poi ridare l'emerge?

ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, era un po' incasinato il package.keyword.

----------

## ashlar

ho istallato compiz-fusion ma ho un problema quando switcho l'area di lavoro... infatti il decoratore di finestre è presente solamente sull'area di lavoro1 se vado su una delle altre non posso vedere nessun menù... se qualcuno ha un idea può gentilmente dirmi cosa posso fare?

----------

## ashlar

proprio nessuno ha idea di come posso risolvere il mio problema?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> proprio nessuno ha idea di come posso risolvere il mio problema?

 

Pare proprio di no!

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente di dirti è di provare ad aggiornare KDE alla versione 3.5.8 se non l'hai già fatto.

----------

## ashlar

Ho risolto tutto istallando fusion-icon e facendo partire quello all'avvio invece che utilizzare lo script che avevo preso in queste pagine...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> Ho risolto tutto istallando fusion-icon e facendo partire quello all'avvio invece che utilizzare lo script che avevo preso in queste pagine...

 

Grande! non avevo pensato che non l'avessi ancora installato! Sennò te l'avrei detto.

Anche io con fusion icon vado alla grande.  L'importante è che hai risolto.

----------

## napass

sn intenzionato ad installare compiz-fusion sulla mia gentoo... però ho visto che i pacchetti sono in "mask"... chi di voi lo ha installato ha avuto particolari problemi in fase di installazione??? alla fine risulta stabile??

ho una nvidia 7800gtx con kernel 2.6.22-r9 x86...

accetto consigli....  :Very Happy: 

grazie!!

ciao ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *napass wrote:*   

> sn intenzionato ad installare compiz-fusion sulla mia gentoo... però ho visto che i pacchetti sono in "mask"... chi di voi lo ha installato ha avuto particolari problemi in fase di installazione??? alla fine risulta stabile??
> 
> ho una nvidia 7800gtx con kernel 2.6.22-r9 x86...
> 
> accetto consigli.... 
> ...

 

Ciao, non dovresti avere alcun problema... hai una nvidia! cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?  :Very Happy: 

Smaskera i pacchetti e via.. poi installati fusion-icon.

Ah, un'altro consiglio, passa al kernel 2.6.23 ultima release stabile e installa uvesafb. Nel forum trovi diverse discussioni in merito e cerca sul sito di spock.

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho un problema che si presenta da quando ho installato compiz-fusion.

Se sono su KDE e voglio passare alla shell 1 con CTRL+ALT+F1 non ci sono problemi. Poi però quando voglio tornare su KDE (CTRL+ALT+F7) mi rimane lo schermo nero, e si vede solo il puntatore del mouse. Da cosa può dipendere?

Sono costretto a fare un CTRL+ALT+BKSPC per ripristinare la sessione grafica.

----------

## Nuitari

salve a tutti ragazzi, non so piu che pesci pigliare  :Sad: 

avevo gia' sistemato tutto e compiz-fusion andava alla perfezione, senonche' per le vacanze di natale ho deciso di fare una  aggiornamento globale del sistema e ora non va piu' nulla.

In particolare, facendo partire compiz-fusion ottengo:

```

nuipad@nuipad ~ $ compiz-manager

compiz (core) - Error: dlsym: /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so: undefined symbol: getCompPluginInfo20070830

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'

```

che siano forse gli ultimi ati-drivers? 

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.443.1-r1  USE="acpi -debug"
```

ho notato infatti che lanciando glxgears:

```

nuipad nuipad # glxgears

Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

girando un po sul forum non ho trovato granche' su questo problema, non riesco a capire se il problema stia in compiz o sia da ricercare nei driver. Non ho cambiato configurazione di xorg, ma l'ho aggiornato.

Qualcuno sa' dove e' da ricercare il problema? grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

revdep-rebuild

----------

## ashlar

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io ho un problema che si presenta da quando ho installato compiz-fusion.
> 
> Se sono su KDE e voglio passare alla shell 1 con CTRL+ALT+F1 non ci sono problemi. Poi però quando voglio tornare su KDE (CTRL+ALT+F7) mi rimane lo schermo nero, e si vede solo il puntatore del mouse. Da cosa può dipendere?
> 
> Sono costretto a fare un CTRL+ALT+BKSPC per ripristinare la sessione grafica.

 

Non so se è la stessa cosa che succedeva a me quando riaprivo una sessione dopo il suspend, a me ricaricava la sessione ma vedevo solamente il puntatore del mouse su uno sfondo nero dal quale non potevo fare niente. Io ho risolto disabilitando la sincronia verticale dal compizfusionicon-->general-->displaysetting

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ashlar wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Io ho un problema che si presenta da quando ho installato compiz-fusion.
> 
> Se sono su KDE e voglio passare alla shell 1 con CTRL+ALT+F1 non ci sono problemi. Poi però quando voglio tornare su KDE (CTRL+ALT+F7) mi rimane lo schermo nero, e si vede solo il puntatore del mouse. Da cosa può dipendere?
> 
> Sono costretto a fare un CTRL+ALT+BKSPC per ripristinare la sessione grafica. 
> ...

 

Grazie!!!

Sì è proprio quello il problema.

Ho disabilitato "Sync To VBlank". Vediamo un po' se si ripresenta!

----------

## Nuitari

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild

 

non mi trova nulla, pero' ho risolto riemergendo libcompizconfig. Glxgears continua a non funzionare, ma credo che quello sia un problema degli ati-drivers nuovi, quindi non centra con questo thread  :Smile: 

----------

## GabrieleB

non ho la fusionicon, ma ho disabilitato il sync to vblank anche io. In ogni caso anche a me il resume finisce con un triste puntatore su sfondo nero  :Sad: 

----------

## bfx81

disabilitare SyncVBlank sembra un workaround abbastanza utilizzato... che gira purtroppo ("purtroppo" nel senso che invece di risolvere i problemi si è costretti ad andare avanti a infimi trucchetti... ah se aprissero un po' sto codice!)

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96240

per ora a me sembra funzionare (almeno al secondo tentativo)

A chi è interessato al problema: postate magari anche la vostra configurazione così da avere qualche termine di comparazione.

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19

Linux baltasar 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)

PS.

Con la versione 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 non avevo questo problema... ma ho fatto altri update relativi a compiz quindi potrebbe non essere determinante

----------

## fbcyborg

Ogni tanto il windows manager mi si impalla...... Anche se accade raramente sarebbe comunque bello che non accadesse.

Ma per un eventuale aggiornamento di compiz ad una versione che non sia la 9999 ?

----------

## bfx81

attualmente compiz è in portage, e non è necessario utilizzare l'overlay xeffects, controlla il tuo file package.keywords, è sufficiente che siano presenti queste voci (nulla di più nulla di meno)  :Wink: 

### compiz-fusion ###

dev-python/compizconfig-python 

x11-wm/compiz 

x11-wm/compiz-fusion 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported 

x11-libs/libcompizconfig 

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf 

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig 

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille.

Quindi mi confermi che posso eliminare definitivamente l'overlay

```
[1] "xeffects" /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk
```

  :Question:   :Question: 

O forse è meglio lasciarlo perché potrebbe servire per altri pacchetti?

Io in più, rispetto ai pacchetti che hai elencato tu, nel mio package.keywords, per compiz ho anche i seguenti pacchetti:

```
x11-wm/emerald ~amd64

x11-themes/emerald-themes ~amd64

x11-apps/ccsm ~amd64

x11-apps/fusion-icon **

=dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.1 ~amd64

=dev-python/sip-4.7.1 ~amd64

```

----------

## bfx81

Dunque... da un rapido sguardo con eix e affini, credo proprio che tutti i pacchetti presenti nell'overlay siano presenti anche nel  portage tree, a parte fusion-icon (l'unico che necessita anche della keywords "**")

Se lo usi emerald è ovviamente il benvenuto   :Wink: 

Personalmente continuo a utilizzare l'overlay, e almeno per ora non ho avuto problemi.

Ultima cosa (per chi probabilmente come noi arriva dalla "vecchia" scuola di gentoo):

nel file package.keyword ora si può omettere di specificare la keyword "~" corrispondente alla propria architettura

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> Dunque... da un rapido sguardo con eix e affini, credo proprio che tutti i pacchetti presenti nell'overlay siano presenti anche nel  portage tree, a parte fusion-icon (l'unico che necessita anche della keywords "**")
> 
> Se lo usi emerald è ovviamente il benvenuto  
> 
> 

 Utilizzo fusion-icon. Forse si potrebbero cancellare tutte le directory tranne quelle di fusion-icon.. 

Ma in realtà vedo che ci sono un sacco di pacchetti kde-misc che non sono in portage ... magari potrebbero servire un giorno.

 *bfx81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente continuo a utilizzare l'overlay, e almeno per ora non ho avuto problemi.
> 
> Ultima cosa (per chi probabilmente come noi arriva dalla "vecchia" scuola di gentoo):
> ...

 

Buono a sapersi! Grazie.   :Wink: 

----------

## G2k

c'e' una guida piu' recente per installare/cofigurare compiz-fusion? Sto usando gnome e una volta fatto partire compiz-start funziona compiz ma mi scompaiono i bordi delle finestre di gnome e lo sfondo sul desktop.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *G2k wrote:*   

> c'e' una guida piu' recente per installare/cofigurare compiz-fusion? Sto usando gnome e una volta fatto partire compiz-start funziona compiz ma mi scompaiono i bordi delle finestre di gnome e lo sfondo sul desktop.

 

Avvia ccsm poi vai in Effects e seleziona "Windows Decorations".

----------

## ashlar

volevo sapere se anche a voi alcune volte, mentre state muovendo il mouse, si blocca tutto e vi diventa lo schermo completamente nero. Per me l'unica soluzione spegnere forzatamente il pc e riavviarlo...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> volevo sapere se anche a voi alcune volte, mentre state muovendo il mouse, si blocca tutto e vi diventa lo schermo completamente nero. Per me l'unica soluzione spegnere forzatamente il pc e riavviarlo...

 

No, a me casini fino a questo punto mai.

----------

## Nuitari

scusate mi pare che l'overlay xeffects sia stato eliminato, pertanto ho aggiornato tutto il sistema con i pacchetti presenti in portage. Solo che....fusion-icon ora dove lo trovo? come devo fare per aggiornarlo? grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> scusate mi pare che l'overlay xeffects sia stato eliminato, pertanto ho aggiornato tutto il sistema con i pacchetti presenti in portage. Solo che....fusion-icon ora dove lo trovo? come devo fare per aggiornarlo? grazie 

 

Scusa, che intendi per eliminato?

Io sul mio disco ce l'ho sempre. Dovrei eliminarlo manualmente. E fusion-icon al momento me lo trovo solo in quell'overlay.

----------

## Nuitari

dunque, non chiedermi perchè (non lo so manco io) ma non ho più fusion-icon sul pc. E se faccio layman -a xeffects per aggiungere il repository:

```

layman -a xeffects

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects""...

svn: Unknown hostname 'svn.gentoo-xeffects.org'

* Failed to add overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

```

quindi...ehm, come lo ritrovo sto pacchetto?   :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> dunque, non chiedermi perchè (non lo so manco io) ma non ho più fusion-icon sul pc. E se faccio layman -a xeffects per aggiungere il repository:
> 
> ```
> 
> layman -a xeffects
> ...

 

Ah, ecco perché: io non ho layman e non l'ho mai usato. Però ho l'overlay xeffects.

----------

## napass

ok ho deciso di installare compiz-fusion (dopo un backup totale della gentoo).

da quello che ho capito, l'installazione di compiz-fusion e cambiata con il tempo ed ora è diversa da quella presente in prima pagina... riassumendo un po le operazioni cosa bisognerebbe fare??

per ora ho smascherato i pacchetti:

```

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-wm/emerald

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-wm/compiz

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

```

ho aggiornato il kernel al 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 ed i drivers nvidia a nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.

si accettano suggerimenti e ringrazio fbcyborg per avermi dato il coraggio di installare il tutto (qualche post fa...)

ciao ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *napass wrote:*   

> ok ho deciso di installare compiz-fusion (dopo un backup totale della gentoo).
> 
> da quello che ho capito, l'installazione di compiz-fusion e cambiata con il tempo ed ora è diversa da quella presente in prima pagina... riassumendo un po le operazioni cosa bisognerebbe fare??
> 
> per ora ho smascherato i pacchetti:
> ...

 

Hehe..  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Guarda, a quanto pare non mi sembra che ci sia molta differenza fra il metodo di installazione del primo post e quello attuale, cambia solo il fatto che ora non c'è più bisogno di un overlay esterno (lascia perdere layman che secondo me non serve) poiché compiz-fusion è in portage.

Se hai installato uvesafb sei a posto. Basta che smascheri i pacchetti necessari (quelli che hai citato tu dovrebbero essere OK) e dai l'emerge di compiz-fusion (punti 2->5 dell'howto nel primo post). L'unica cosa per cui potresti aver bisogno di un overlay è per installare fusion-icon che ti consiglio vivamente.

Se hai bisogno dell'ebuild posso postartelo tranquillamente.

Enjoy your nVidia card!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## napass

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hehe..  
> 
> Guarda, a quanto pare non mi sembra che ci sia molta differenza fra il metodo di installazione del primo post e quello attuale, cambia solo il fatto che ora non c'è più bisogno di un overlay esterno (lascia perdere layman che secondo me non serve) poiché compiz-fusion è in portage.
> ...

 

ah ok allora avevo capito male!

ma uvesafb è necessario ?? io nn l'ho installato dato che nn uso fbsplah e cose del genere... ho il sistema configurato tutto in maniera testuale e poi una volta effettuato l'accesso lancio startx....   :Smile: 

fusion-icon serve alla fine per avviare compiz fusion giusto?? quindi al posto di uno startx lancio fusion-icon, o sbaglio??

p.s. se mi passi l'ebuild mi fai un favore...  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *napass wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   
> 
> Hehe..  
> 
> Guarda, a quanto pare non mi sembra che ci sia molta differenza fra il metodo di installazione del primo post e quello attuale, cambia solo il fatto che ora non c'è più bisogno di un overlay esterno (lascia perdere layman che secondo me non serve) poiché compiz-fusion è in portage.
> ...

 

Beh, uvesafb è un'evoluzione di vesafb-tng e vesafb. Io te lo consiglio a priori, anche se non hai fbcondecor e gli splash. Come ti avevo già consigliato secondo me è meglio metterlo.

Per quanto riguarda il secondo punto oltre a rimandarti alla guida ufficiale (sempre se questa non è una tua propria scelta) ti consiglio di fare:

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

 ed assicurarti che nel file /etc/conf.d/xdm ci sia:

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"
```

in modo da non dover dare sempre startx ogni volta che vuoi avviare KDE (assicurati di aver installato KDM o un login manager a tua scelta)

----------

## napass

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, uvesafb è un'evoluzione di vesafb-tng e vesafb. Io te lo consiglio a priori, anche se non hai fbcondecor e gli splash. Come ti avevo già consigliato secondo me è meglio metterlo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il secondo punto oltre a rimandarti alla guida ufficiale (sempre se questa non è una tua propria scelta) ti consiglio di fare:
> ...

 

bhè io sinceramente preferisco lanciare startx ogni volta e non far avviare in automatico KDE... 

ora ho solo un dubbio..

ma fusion-icon serve alla fine per avviare compiz fusion giusto?? quindi al posto di uno startx lancio fusion-icon, o sbaglio??

p.s. se mi passi l'ebuild mi fai un favore...  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, questo è l'ebuild che ho io:

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit git gnome2-utils

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/crdlb/${PN}"

COMPIZ_RELEASE=0.6.2

COMPIZCONFIG_PYTHON_RELEASE=0.6.0.1

DESCRIPTION="Compiz Fusion Tray Icon and Manager (git)"

HOMEPAGE="http://compiz-fusion.org"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="gtk qt4"

RDEPEND="|| ( ~x11-wm/compiz-${PV} ~x11-wm/compiz-${COMPIZ_RELEASE} )

   || ( ~dev-python/compizconfig-python-${PV} =dev-python/compizconfig-python-${COMPIZCONFIG_PYTHON_RELEASE} )

   gtk? ( >=dev-python/pygtk-2.10 )

   qt4? ( dev-python/PyQt4 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.19

   x11-apps/xvinfo"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

src_install() {

   if use gtk ; then interfaces="${interfaces} gtk" ; fi

   if use qt4 ; then interfaces="${interfaces} qt4" ; fi

   make "interfaces=${interfaces}" DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

   if use gtk ; then gnome2_icon_cache_update ; fi

   ewarn "DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla"

   einfo "Please report all bugs at http://bugs.gentoo-xeffects.org/"

   einfo "Thank you on behalf of the Gentoo Xeffects team"

}
```

Mettilo dentro la directory /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk/x11-apps/fusion-icon oppure

dentro /usr/local/portage/x11-apps/fusion-icon , vedi tu.... come preferisci.

 *napass wrote:*   

> ma fusion-icon serve alla fine per avviare compiz fusion giusto?? quindi al posto di uno startx lancio fusion-icon, o sbaglio??

 

No, aspetta.. fusion-icon non può sostituire startx. startx avvia X, fusion-icon serve per gestire il windows manager con compiz-fusion. E' sostanzialmente una tray icon che facilita la gestione di compiz-fusion.

Quando sarà il momento, se hai problemi con l'avvio di fusion-icon, e se ne avrai bisogno, ti potrò dare uno script da mettere in ~/.kde/Autostart/ per fare in modo che fusion-icon parta sempre all'avvio di KDE. Almeno io uso uno script perché non trovavo altro modo.

----------

## napass

per ora sono alle prese uvesafb... tra poco (se tutto va bene) inizio con compiz....  :Very Happy: 

grazie!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

Qui dicono che l'overlay xeffects è stato effettivamente abbandonato. Ne nascerà uno nuovo, desktop-effects, ma non mi pare ci sia scritto quando\dove.

Nel link ci sono le istruzioni per scaricarsi i vari ebuild che c'erano in xeffects.

----------

## napass

quello che non ho ancora capito è se è necessario installare xeffects.....

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

sarebbe necessario per avere l'ebuild di fusion-icon (e altri? io non lo uso...), ma l'overlay non è più disponibile. Ripeto, nel link è spiegato come ottenere una copia dell'ultimo xeffects prima del suo 'turn off'.

----------

## napass

installazione completata con fusion-icon!!! 

funziona tutto...ora devo solo prenderci la mano....   :Very Happy: 

grazie a tuttti per l'aiuto!!!

ora c'è solo una cosa che mi lascia perplesso...

lanciando fusion-icon da consolle mi da il seguente output:

 * Detected Session: kde

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * NVIDIA on Xorg detected, exporting: __GL_YIELD=NOTHING

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * KWin is already running

 * Setting window manager to Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp

come mai usa l'interfaccia GTK ??? non dovrebbe utilizzare la qt dato che ho KDE??   :Shocked: 

----------

## bfx81

 *napass wrote:*   

> installazione completata con fusion-icon!!! 
> 
> funziona tutto...ora devo solo prenderci la mano....  
> 
> grazie a tuttti per l'aiuto!!!
> ...

 

Beh... il fatto che rilevi che la sessione KDE è specifico proprio delle sue funzionalità, ma come ogni altro programma, se scritto con un particolare toolkit grafico, utilizzerà quello  :Wink: 

----------

## mrgamer

 *G2k wrote:*   

> c'e' una guida piu' recente per installare/cofigurare compiz-fusion? Sto usando gnome e una volta fatto partire compiz-start funziona compiz ma mi scompaiono i bordi delle finestre di gnome e lo sfondo sul desktop.

 

idem, sono tornato ad ubuntu dopo parecchio tempo e volevo abilitare compiz su XFCE4, le guide sono generalmente vecchie, ma l'avevo già fatto su xubuntu seguendo questa guida

ho seguito gli step, ho i driver nvidia 169.04 (che usavo anche su ubuntu etc), in pratica quando avvio compiz --replace, xfwm4 viene ucciso, ma emerald non viene eseguito (anche se su ccsm ho correttamente configurato emerald come window decorator), se lancio manualmente emerald dopo aver eseguito compiz non cambia nulla, ancora senza window decorator

idee?[/url]

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

>  *G2k wrote:*   c'e' una guida piu' recente per installare/cofigurare compiz-fusion? Sto usando gnome e una volta fatto partire compiz-start funziona compiz ma mi scompaiono i bordi delle finestre di gnome e lo sfondo sul desktop. 
> 
> 

 Anche a me scomparivano i bordi, ma poi è stato sufficiente abilitare il "window decoration" *mrgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> idem, sono tornato ad ubuntu dopo parecchio tempo e volevo abilitare compiz su XFCE4, le guide sono generalmente vecchie, ma l'avevo già fatto su xubuntu seguendo questa guida
> 
> ho seguito gli step, ho i driver nvidia 169.04 

 Che strana versione...   :Confused: 

Io quì in portage ho quanto segue:

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.01 96.43.01 100.14.09 ~100.14.11 100.14.19 [M]~100.14.23
```

Dov'è la versione 169.04? Giusto per curiosità, perché in portage non la vedo e la cosa mi fa rimanere perplesso.

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> (che usavo anche su ubuntu etc), in pratica quando avvio compiz --replace, xfwm4 viene ucciso, ma emerald non viene eseguito (anche se su ccsm ho correttamente configurato emerald come window decorator), se lancio manualmente emerald dopo aver eseguito compiz non cambia nulla, ancora senza window decorator
> 
> idee?[/url]

 

Perché usare emerald come window manager? Capisco i gusti, ma forse e dico forse c'è qualcosa che funziona meglio.

Io tramite fusion-icon scelgo di utilizzare come Window decorator: KDE Window Decorator e da quando uso quello non ho più alcun problema.

----------

## mrgamer

PALLIATIVO TROVATO

ho trovato questo post molto utile.

Nel mio caso per fixare tutto e far leggere a compiz le impostazioni che si impostano tramite ccsm bisogna:

1) aprire /usr/bin/compiz-start ed usarlo (almeno per xfce4) al posto di compiz vero e proprio

2) editare l'ultima riga:

```
compiz $COMPIZ_OPTIONS gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly fade cube rotate scale switcher zoom dbus
```

con un semplice

```
compiz $COMPIZ_OPTIONS ccp
```

se infatti andate a controllare su http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Troubleshooting scoprirete che ccp è per l'appunto il plugin che si legge tutte le impostazioni di ccsm

a questo punto potreste anche

3OPZ) rimuovere:

```
if [ ! -z $KDE_FULL_SESSION ] && [ -x /usr/bin/kde-window-decorator ]; then

   echo Using KDE decorator

   kde-window-decorator --replace &

else

   echo Using GTK decorator

   gtk-window-decorator --replace &

fi
```

dato che compiz eseguira qualunque window manager voi settiate su ccsm!

AGGIUNTA PER UTILIZZATORI XFCE4

Come già scritto in molteplici altre guide, per rendere compiz il window manager default, basta editare /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc come segue:

da

```

# This the default session launched by xfce4-session if the

# user hasn't saved any session yet or creates a new session.

[Failsafe Session]

Count=4

Client0_Command=xfwm4

Client0_PerScreen=False

Client1_Command=xfce4-panel

Client1_PerScreen=False

Client2_Command=Thunar,--daemon

Client2_PerScreen=False

Client3_Command=xfdesktop

Client3_PerScreen=False

```

a

```

# This the default session launched by xfce4-session if the

# user hasn't saved any session yet or creates a new session.

[Failsafe Session]

Count=4

#Client0_Command=xfwm4

Client0_Command=compiz-start

Client0_PerScreen=False

Client1_Command=xfce4-panel

Client1_PerScreen=False

Client2_Command=Thunar,--daemon

Client2_PerScreen=False

Client3_Command=xfdesktop

Client3_PerScreen=False

```

ah, ed ora che funziona mi installo la fusion-icon dato che sembra molto comoda per poter cambiare window manager on-fly, in modo che posso fare qualche comparazione   :Laughing: 

PS riguardo i driver nvidia:

i driver 169.04 && 169.07 sono della "nuova" serie nvidia, scaricabili dal sito, i 169.07 sono gli stabili, ma hanno un piccolo bug riguardo la ventola delle 8800gt e non sò quali altre (in pratica sta sempre al massimo tentando di distruggere i miei timpani)

dico "nuova" serie, perchè in pratica ora hanno la stessa numerazione di quelli windowsiani, mentre prima erano 60 release indietro (almeno in quanto a numerazione!)  :Shocked: 

----------

## ashlar

esattamente cosa hai fatto per far ricomparire i decoratory delle finestre se da "fusion-icon" scelgo metacity va tutto bene (ma non ho gli effettini carucci) se invece scelgo compiz mi spariscono i bordi...

P.S. non erano più selezionate le opngl di nvidia...  :Sad: 

----------

## mrgamer

giusto per aggiornarvi, attualmente su xfce4 compiz non è il problema più grande, il più grande è il bug del terminal, che fà usare il 50% della cpu quando si cambia workspace su un sistema dualcore   :Shocked:   :Cool: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Innanzitutto Salve a tutti!!! Era da una marea e mezzo di tempo che non scrivevo...

Tornando in topic ...

Quello che non capisco è come mai abbiano deciso di togliere (o di non includere) fusion-icon dal tree ufficiale quando spesso è l'unica maniera di far andare compiz (come nel mio caso)... 

Mi è toccato mettere l'ebuild in overlay ....

----------

## fbcyborg

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto Salve a tutti!!! Era da una marea e mezzo di tempo che non scrivevo...
> 
> Tornando in topic ...
> 
> Quello che non capisco è come mai abbiano deciso di togliere (o di non includere) fusion-icon dal tree ufficiale quando spesso è l'unica maniera di far andare compiz (come nel mio caso)... 
> ...

 

E vabbè!!!  :Very Happy:  a mali estremi, estremi rimedi! Si vede che ancora non è il momento per inserire fusion-icon in portage.

----------

## Drain

ciao ho installato compiz fusion, ho una scheda video intel i915 correttamente riconosciuta, quando lancio compiz-start riesco a caricare tutti gli effetti (cubo 3d, dissolvenza ecc) il problema è che qualsiasi applicazione che richieda l'inserimento di caratteri, come un terminale o un browser, non mi fa visualizzare nulla.

Ad esempio nel terminale vedo il background  trasparente ma non vedo quello che scrivo, anche se in realtà i caratteri vengono scritti, in quanto se lancio dei comandi (come emerald --replace) effettivamente l'applicazione viene eseguita.

Ho fatto delle prove lanciando compiz con vari parametri, es: compiz --replace --sm-disable ma non ho ottenuto migliorie

che fare  :Question: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Drain wrote:*   

> ciao ho installato compiz fusion, ho una scheda video intel i915 correttamente riconosciuta, quando lancio compiz-start riesco a caricare tutti gli effetti (cubo 3d, dissolvenza ecc) il problema è che qualsiasi applicazione che richieda l'inserimento di caratteri, come un terminale o un browser, non mi fa visualizzare nulla.
> 
> Ad esempio nel terminale vedo il background  trasparente ma non vedo quello che scrivo, anche se in realtà i caratteri vengono scritti, in quanto se lancio dei comandi (come emerald --replace) effettivamente l'applicazione viene eseguita.
> 
> Ho fatto delle prove lanciando compiz con vari parametri, es: compiz --replace --sm-disable ma non ho ottenuto migliorie
> ...

 

Hai provato semplicemente in impostazioni-->configura console ad usare uno schema diverso?

----------

## Drain

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *Drain wrote:*   ciao ho installato compiz fusion, ho una scheda video intel i915 correttamente riconosciuta, quando lancio compiz-start riesco a caricare tutti gli effetti (cubo 3d, dissolvenza ecc) il problema è che qualsiasi applicazione che richieda l'inserimento di caratteri, come un terminale o un browser, non mi fa visualizzare nulla.
> 
> Ad esempio nel terminale vedo il background  trasparente ma non vedo quello che scrivo, anche se in realtà i caratteri vengono scritti, in quanto se lancio dei comandi (come emerald --replace) effettivamente l'applicazione viene eseguita.
> 
> Ho fatto delle prove lanciando compiz con vari parametri, es: compiz --replace --sm-disable ma non ho ottenuto migliorie
> ...

 

ho appena risolto facendo delle modifiche al mio xorg.conf, precisamente queste http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Intel_with_AiGLX

 :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Non sono riuscito a ritrovare il plugin che in compiz 0.5 mi permetteva di avere i menu semitrasparenti. All'epoca si chiamava "state", ha cambiato nome?

----------

## Ed3nuzzo

Salve. Da tempo uso compiz, funzionante correttamente(fusion-icon sia lodata). Ma purtroppo ho dei problemi quando tento di compilare tramite git dei plugin alternativi(vedi freewins 3d windows et similia). A quanto pare credo sia problema di compilatore, dato che il merging si interrompe sul "make" del plugin in questione: 

```

>>> Emerging (3 of 3) x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * git update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/warlock/freewins

 *    local clone: /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/compiz-plugins-freewins

 *    committish: master

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999/work/freewins

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999/work/freewins ...

convert   : freewins.xml.in -> build/freewins.xml

bcop'ing  : build/freewins.xml -> build/freewins_options.hbcop'ing  : build/freebcop'ing  : build/freewins.xml -> build/freewins_options.h

bcop'ing  : build/freewins.xml -> build/freewins_options.c

compiling : freewins.c -> build/freewins.lold/freewins_options.lo

compiling : build/freewins_options.c -> build/freewins_options.lo

linking   : build/libfreewins.lax86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../lib64/crti.o: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/crtendS.o: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../lib64/crtn.o: No such file or directory

make: *** [build/libfreewins.la] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2949:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/compiz-bcop-9999:

 * QA Warning: running aclocal in compile phase

 * QA Warning: running autoconf in compile phase

 * QA Warning: running autoheader in compile phase

 * QA Warning: running automake in compile phase

 * DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla

 * Messages for package x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2949:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Da premettere che sto utilizzando Compiz-Fusion prelevato dall'overlay "Desktop-Effects" tramite layman, anche se da tempo uso la versione presente in portage. Sto su una macchina con processore AMD64(3500+) e ho una scheda grafica ati Radeon X800Gto correttamente renderizzata per il 3d tramite i drivers open.

Questo + il mio emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 29 Feb 2008 18:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks emerge metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ "

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gnome gphoto gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lame mad midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente per ogni eventuale consiglio  :Smile: 

----------

## lovina

Ciao, da poco tempo mi sono addentrata nel mondo di gentoo, e oggi in particolare ho provato a mettere su compiz-fusion. E' andato tutto a buon fine, a parte il fatto che quando eseguo compiz-start mi da questo errore:

```
NVIDA detected

Using GTK decorator

Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Clearlooks": Failed to find a valid file for theme Clearlooks

(gtk-window-decorator:6393): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

(gtk-window-decorator:6393): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

```

Beh ho provato a cercare qua, e in tutta la rete.. Ma continuo a non trovare niente su ciò >< Ho provato varie cose che ho trovato sia in questo topic che in giro, ma il problema rimane =\

Se vi può essere utile ho un hp dv6560el

----------

## lovina

Ok, parte compiz-fusion.. Ora devo solo sistemare qualche cosa perchè mi scompaiono un po' di cose XD

----------

## Ed3nuzzo

nessuno sa darmi qualche dritta riguardo il mio problema??

----------

## unarana

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non sono riuscito a ritrovare il plugin che in compiz 0.5 mi permetteva di avere i menu semitrasparenti. All'epoca si chiamava "state", ha cambiato nome?

 

Per rendere trasparenti i menu lancia CompizConfig Settings Manager dal menù di Gnome Sistema Preferenze o da linea di comando ccsm

Vai su General Option, Opacity Setting, ed aggiungi usando l'apposito pulsante, la stringa:

```
Tooltip | Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu
```

Metti quindi il valore che desideri pewr la trasparenza, ad esempio 90 per avere il 10% di trasparenza

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## riverdragon

Ottimo, grazie!

----------

## unarana

Se vuoi rendere i menu anche "tremolanti" basta andare, sempre da compizConfig, su Finestre tremolanti e su Generale Associa effetto impostare tremolio

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ottimo, grazie!

   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ckx3009

sperando di non fare necroposting..

ho avuto, e continuo ad avere, notevoli problemi con compiz-fusion come il solito plurinominato bug dei bordi mancanti oppure il problema dell'impossibilita' di scrivere nelle finestre varie (konsole compresa)

dopo una marea di emerge ed emerge -C oggi ho reinstallato tutto..stessi problemi.

ho capito forse qual'e' il problema: emerald non funziona. non cambia i temi e se lancio "emerald --replace" da console a volte mi da un errore, altre volte non fa nulla di nulla (tranne tenere occupata la console). ah...ovviamente appena lancio "emerald --replace" mi partono via tutti i bordi delle finestre: stessa cosa se lancio "kde-window-decorator --replace".

oggi ho provato a riemergere emerald, l'ho fatto partire, mi caricava solo il tema predefinito, non riuscivo a cambiarli. poi ho riavviato il pc ed e' morto, non sono piu' riuscito ad avviarlo.

l'unico modo di far partire il tutto e' usando "compiz-start". e' pallosissimo: devo farlo a ogni startup, visto che non so perche', mi si chiede la password di root per eseguire il kde-windows-decorator, probabilmente perche' l'ho impostato come decorator nel ccsm.

come risolvo questo?

dopo questi casini funziona piu' o meno, anche se scatta abbastanza, soprattutto quando ridimensiono i bordi di una finestra (si pianta per qualche secondo e poi si riprende, una scocciatura notevole).

(ho una ati mobility radeon x1600, con glxgears, da kde, faccio 2800 fps dal mio utente standard e 3600 quando loggo come root, dato che non c'e' nulla di caricato)

pero' vorrei usare emerald magari...ho cercato sia nel forum di compiz-fusion, sia nelle howto, sia qui ma nessun risultato su come poter risolvere i problemi che mi da.

qualche suggerimento?

ho letto in questo thread che molti usano fusion-icon, che pero' non c'e' in portage, non e' reperibile facilmente da nessuna parte. l'overlay xeffect non e' piu' scaricabile (ho provato a cercare). 

questo vuol dire che non c'e' modo di avere fusion-icon?

grazie anticipato per le risposte

edit: dimenticavo: se eseguo "compiz-start" come root, i bordi delle finestre tornano "vivi" con questo messaggio (ovviamente la console resta occupata):

```
AIGLX detected

Using KDE decorator

kbuildsycoca running...

compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
```

se al contrario lo eseguo "compiz-start" da user normale (o con sudo):

```
~ $ compiz-start

Error: unable to open display

Error: unable to open display

Error: unable to open display

Using GTK decorator

(gtk-window-decorator:8864): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display
```

e il tutto termina.

sto provando a risolvere facendo uno script che mi faccia partire (magari clickando su un'icona) il compiz-start da root, ma sono niubbo e sto collezionando solo insuccessi...

una manina?  :Razz: 

riedit: avendo compiz-fusion attivo, con kde-window-decorator (che mi "regala" i bordi delle finestre) se lancio "emerald --replace" come utente root (nemmeno con sudo funziona) mi rimpiazza il decorator con emerald...ma cmq non fa cambiare i temi, lascia solo il predefinito

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, per fusion-icon

```
$ eix fusion-icon

[1] "desktop-effects" /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects

```

Io ho installato tutto molto tempo fa tramite una guida che non ritrovo, e per avviare fusion-icon ho modificato /etc/env.d/99kde-env:

```
KDEDIRS=/usr

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/share/config

#KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1

KDE_NO_IPV6 = 1

KDEWM=/usr/bin/fusion-icon

```

Bye

----------

## ckx3009

se faccio "eix fusion-icon" non mi trova nulla.

pero' sono andato farmi una lunga googleata e ho trovato su un forum di ubuntu un gzip con i binari, l'ho installato ed ora funziona bene.

a volte e' un po' rallentato quindi forse dovrei fare dei lavori sulla scheda video (e non ho idea di cosa dovrei fare piu' di quel che ho gia' fatto).

l'unica cosa e' che sembra che carichi tipo 3 window managers di fila, quindi un po' lungo ad avviare pero' per il resto tutto a posto

----------

## riverdragon

Per installare la fusion icon devi prima installare layman e poi aggiungere l'overlay desktop-effects.

----------

## ckx3009

ho layman installato e ho scaricato e aggiunto il desktop-effects...ma non mi "emerge" nessun fusion-icon, ho dovuto scaricare un pacchetto esterno.

alcuni problemi pero' rimangono, come dicevo prima.. a quelli si aggiunge il fatto che non ci sono le cornici di alcune finestre, tipo quelle di amsn, la pagina di ricerca dei file (konqueror) e altre

c'e' di buono che mi hanno informato che il 25 dovrebbe uscire kde 4.1 beta, che ha tutte ste robe gia' implementate, senza stare ad aggiungere compiz, fusioni e smeraldi...

sperem

----------

## riverdragon

KDE 4.1 è prevista per luglio, e i rilasci mensili sono già in ritardo (per dire, la release di marzo è arrivata il 2 aprile se non sbaglio). Qui trovi la pianificazione completa.

Se non riesci ad installare fusion-icon con portage (ti sei ricordato di inserirlo in package.keywords?) vuol dire che hai fatto qualche errore. Dall'applet di fusion-icon dovresti essere in grado di modificare il gestore delle decorazioni delle finestre, in maniera da non usare emerald.

----------

